# Check out all the new titles! Drivel Thread #4 2012



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Heck, i guess i'll start her up since no one else has.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

eejit


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> eejit



well hello pot....I'm kettle. Nice to meet you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi...





Hi


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)

I wish Friday would hurry up and get here... I think the GON clock is now effecting real world time...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

I been meanin to ask slip a question.......


Do ya get the same rush tryin to get the last drivel post when ya know ya can lock it at any time


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I been meanin to ask slip a question.......
> 
> 
> Do ya get the same rush tryin to get the last drivel post when ya know ya can lock it at any time



Yeah, it lost its thrill. Like shooting coots or something now ...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish Friday would hurry up and get here... I think the GON clock is now effecting real world time...



I know an admin you can PM who would be more than happy to help with that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

My tummy hurts . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I know an admin you can PM who would be more than happy to help with that



I've been assigned a different Admin to harass. Plus, PM'ing 243 is useful only if you need to find a deal on a RC Plane.



Hooked On Quack said:


> My tummy hurts . . .



I told you not to eat that stuff.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My tummy hurts . . .



roll over


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been assigned a different Admin to harass. Plus, PM'ing 243 is useful only if you need to find a deal on a RC Plane.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you not to eat that stuff.





Hankus said:


> roll over





I think I'm purty close to having a broccolli blowout, Dawn must of put a head of broccolli in my salad tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think I'm purty close to having a broccolli blowout, Dawn must of put a head of broccolli in my salad tonight.



Exactly what is the blast rating of your building?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly what is the blast rating of your building?






I dunno, but got a turrible feeling I'm gonna find out sooner, rather than later.


How can something "hit" you that quick, it hasn't been 30 minutes since


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, but got a turrible feeling I'm gonna find out sooner, rather than later.
> 
> 
> How can something "hit" you that quick, it hasn't been 30 minutes since



Just make sure the "NO OPEN FLAMES" sign is on the door.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been assigned a different Admin to harass. Plus, PM'ing 243 is useful only if you need to find a deal on a RC Plane.



Tell me something i don't know


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just make sure the "NO OPEN FLAMES" sign is on the door.



DO NOT DO THIS! 


Go with a "do not enter" sign. That way they can't book you for involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Tell me something i don't know



Just PM him telling him what a sissy he is for not investing in one of the Jet Turbine RC's. He's rolling in money, I know, because we pay his salary....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just PM him telling him what a sissy he is for not investing in one of the Jet Turbine RC's. He's rolling in money, I know, because we pay his salary....



I'm on it


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

wellp the beer be gone an so is I 


Hope ya live through it Unk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, but got a turrible feeling I'm gonna find out sooner, rather than later.
> 
> 
> How can something "hit" you that quick, it hasn't been 30 minutes since






since I ate.  




Hankus said:


> wellp the beer be gone an so is I
> 
> 
> Hope ya live through it Unk


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I been meanin to ask slip a question.......
> 
> 
> Do ya get the same rush tryin to get the last drivel post when ya know ya can lock it at any time



It's just that.  Once it's locked, we can add post after post after post.  

We'll always have the last word!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> wellp the beer be gone an so is I
> 
> 
> Hope ya live through it Unk



Nite Yankus!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 18, 2012)

I see Kendalls signature got shortened just abit...looks like the new methods of training are working out!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I see Kendalls signature got shortened just abit...looks like the new methods of training are working out!



persistance pays off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I see Kendalls signature got shortened just abit...looks like the new methods of training are working out!





How are ya feeling bro ???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How are ya feeling bro ???



Doin OK.  Yesterday I could have sworn I went 10 rounds with Mike Tyson.   Today it just feels like 5.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 19, 2012)

well, forum's dead so I'm clocking out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just PM him telling him what a sissy he is for not investing in one of the Jet Turbine RC's. He's rolling in money, I know, because we pay his salary....



We pay and pay and pay so if he would just go off






to work instead of play in the zoo.

For those who believe this is a Friday.....sorry just a Friday eve but here is another eyeopener


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 19, 2012)

Moaning fellow sleepers.....eerrhh, I mean drivelers.

If the old saying is true about the early bird getting the worm......well I know that Gobblin must have a boat-load of night-crawlers so I think that I am going to schedule a fishing trip with him real soon.  I hear that the fish are really biting well in the campfire forum so maybe we can hook a few and have a nice fish fry over the upcoming weekend.

OK, now for some good coffee from your latest fresh brewed pot there Gobblin.

Happy Thursday to all of you today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

Come on 7am !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We pay and pay and pay so if he would just go off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mernin G... thanks fer the cwoffee


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moaning fellow sleepers.....eerrhh, I mean drivelers.
> 
> If the old saying is true about the early bird getting the worm......well I know that Gobblin must have a boat-load of night-crawlers so I think that I am going to schedule a fishing trip with him real soon.  I hear that the fish are really biting well in the campfire forum so maybe we can hook a few and have a nice fish fry over the upcoming weekend.
> 
> ...


happy thursty thurzdy to you E.. have a great day sir!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7am !!!



quack....that dang night shift is ruuuufff i dun it fer years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin G... thanks fer the cwoffee
> 
> happy thursty thurzdy to you E.. have a great day sir!
> 
> ...




Been doing it for 25 years !! 

Heck, I'd rather work nights than days, thinking about going straight nights again, IF the ole ball and chain will go along with it.  No management, no contractors, maintenance guys, just me.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Well kendall hasn't gone from moderated to banded so I guess I'm safe 


Mornin ijitocracy


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well kendall hasn't gone from moderated to banded so I guess I'm safe



Don't give em any idears


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7am !!!



It's almost 7am Quack! 



Hankus said:


> Well kendall hasn't gone from moderated to banded so I guess I'm safe



That is an excellent idea!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy Thirsty Thursday.  Yawn!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
 I'm chugging a cup of coffee and then heading to da Big House!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2012)

Infuse that coffee!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! 

Mornin Drivel Nation! 

The sunrise is toppin the trees behind the house and I'm still inside...dangit, runnin late as usual  

Gotta milk, then load up and run some calves to the butcher  Veal... nom nom nom


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Mornin Drivel Nation!
> 
> ...



SNOWEEEEEEEEEE

mmmmm...veal cutlets


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly what is the blast rating of your building?



And have ya installed a seatbelt to da Great Porcelain Pony?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Mornin Drivel Nation!
> 
> ...






There's my sweet THANG !!!!  Hiya babe !!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

That car was upside down when I got here  


The songs I lissen to


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's my sweet THANG !!!!  Hiya babe !!



Well hello big feller.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well hello big feller.






Quit blocking me . . . 




Hiya SweetCheeks !!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit blocking me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw her first.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

" sittin in the bayou country, jus me an my fishin line....sippin that Georgia moonshine...an I take my shot straitout of the jug; do me a lil dance in that Mississippi mud"


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Morning gon forum buddys pass a cup of coffie please


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

No coffee fer chillins 

Have a MD


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Well why not give me a little coffie I'm like a live wire hehe hey everyone I got something that all of you will like brb I'm bringing a picture too


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

gonna be a long day...............


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> gonna be a long day...............



Hello Darlin....hang in there.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hello Darlin....hang in there.


 Thought I'd just kinda hover close by while I get these papers ready for the meeting tomorrow............


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thought I'd just kinda hover close by while I get these papers ready for the meeting tomorrow............



Maybe if you would quit flappin your arms for a while you could get more done


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2012)

i dont know why i came to work


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Maybe if you would quit flappin your arms for a while you could get more done


I multi-task just fine, tyvm!


mudracing101 said:


> i dont know why i came to work


 no better, darlin'?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Morning gon forum buddys pass a cup of coffie please




Just say NO to "coffie" it'll make you shawt . . .





Keebs said:


> gonna be a long day...............





YOU can DOITTT!!! 





whitetail hunter said:


>




Dangitman, I thought you was gonna post up some pics of da HAWT chic from the "salebarn" . . .




Sterlo58 said:


> Hello Darlin....hang in there.




Once again, QUIT blockin my action . . .






whitetail hunter said:


>






Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I multi-task just fine, tyvm!
> 
> no better, darlin'?



worse


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> i dont know why i came to work



The same reason we all do.........bills


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The same reason we all do.........bills



yep


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Made my first drop an got red clay mud on the truck. I'm gonna be cool today


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> YOU can DOITTT!


 Ain't nuttin but a thang! 



mudracing101 said:


> worse


 go home, take another toddy!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The same reason we all do.........bills


 ya can't pay the bills if you're.............. never mind, I forgot who I was talking to.........


Hankus said:


> Made my first drop an got red clay mud on the truck. I'm gonna be cool today


REAL mud or decals of mud?!?!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

lLEW hang on lol


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> " sittin in the bayou country, jus me an my fishin line....sippin that Georgia moonshine...an I take my shot straitout of the jug; do me a lil dance in that Mississippi mud"



Excellent start of the day tune, Hankus! 

Mornin' idjits! Workin' on the second cup of coffee....that rum I drank last night tried to keep me in bed this mornin'...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> lLEW hang on lol






Okay, now I'm  whutz a "ILEW" ???



Gotta crash friends, ketchup later . . . haha lol .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> lLEW hang on lol





You had a question for me somewhere, I heard? What can I do for you? And don`t go pilin` a whole lot of requests on me. I`m grouchy this mornin`.  Wait till tomorrow. Or next week. Or next year...

I need something to fuss about...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

Come on now, hurry up and ask, while I`m still halfway young. I ain`t got all day.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh yeah nic hey it was not nothing but somehow my birthday is3 days later then it should be can u fix it?


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry y'all I thought it was well but it was llew


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Oh yeah nic hey it was not nothing but somehow my birthday is3 days later then it should be can u fix it?





You might need to talk to your parents about that, I would think?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


>



These idjits don't want pics of jailbait.....try a few years legal-er for them


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You might need to talk to your parents about that, I would think?



They don't care lol its march 18th not 21 I guess I hit a wrong button


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> They don't care lol its march 18th not 21 I guess I hit a wrong button





Oh, you mean on here? I`ll see what I can do...


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, you mean on here? I`ll see what I can do...



Yes lol thanks buddy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You might need to talk to your parents about that, I would think?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Yes lol thanks buddy




It`s beyond my limited technical skills. I can`t change it. You might can do it yourself. Go to your profile and see if you can edit it.




Keebs said:


>





What are you laffin` at?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Mornin' Keebs! Hope you get to drivel more today! Silly work, always gettin' in the way!

Hiyya Nick


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Keebs! Hope you get to drivel more today! Silly work, always gettin' in the way!
> 
> Hiyya Nick





Mornin` Miss Plum!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> These idjits don't want pics of jailbait.....try a few years legal-er for them



Legal-er 

 Mornin plum  Love the new avatar.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Miss Plum!



Hayley has a new penpal in CA, through her Girl Scout Troop, and I think we're going to use some of the pretty feathers you sent to make her something purty. I'll take pics before we mail things off. 

Also, if ANYONE WANTS GIRL SCOUT COOKIES- I'M YOUR HOOKUP! They're on sale now, only $3.50 a box!! A great reason to come to Plum's house and say hi


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What are you laffin` at?


*Duh*.............. you & your reply........... 


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Keebs! Hope you get to drivel more today! Silly work, always gettin' in the way!
> 
> Hiyya Nick


I'll work it in somehow, got a board meeting to get ready for, well, not me, I just have their folders all nice & neat & ready for them.........


Sugar Plum said:


> Hayley has a new penpal in CA, through her Girl Scout Troop, and I think we're going to use some of the pretty feathers you sent to make her something purty. I'll take pics before we mail things off.
> 
> Also, if ANYONE WANTS GIRL SCOUT COOKIES- I'M YOUR HOOKUP! They're on sale now, only $3.50 a box!! A great reason to come to Plum's house and say hi


love me some GS cookies!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

k...gotta go do some housework...be back later! PM me if ya want some cookies.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol I can't do it from my phone oh well thanks anyways y'all just remb wish me birthday on march 18th hehehehe haha


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2012)

fried chicken and a big ol salad full of mayters, onion,mushrooms,bell peppers,carrots....mmmmmmm gooood


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> k...gotta go do some housework...be back later! PM me if ya want some cookies.





blood on the ground said:


> fried chicken and a big ol salad full of mayters, onion,mushrooms,bell peppers,carrots....mmmmmmm gooood


 My all time favorite combo!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

Good morning everyone! 



Sugar Plum said:


> k...gotta go do some housework...be back later! PM me if ya want some cookies.



Cookies! Do you deliver?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 19, 2012)

hehehehe hahahaha


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> hehehehe hahahaha


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

Morning Keebs!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya can't pay the bills if you're.............. never mind, I forgot who I was talking to.........
> 
> REAL mud or decals of mud?!?!



The jin-u-wine article. Don think the boss liked it though 



Sugar Plum said:


> Excellent start of the day tune, Hankus!
> 
> Mornin' idjits! Workin' on the second cup of coffee....that rum I drank last night tried to keep me in bed this mornin'...



Fergot you was a 3then 




Back to hurry up an wait  but if this phone keeps givin me fits it'll be waitin in the yard


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning Keebs!!!!


Hi!



Hankus said:


> Back to hurry up an wait  but if this phone keeps givin me fits it'll be waitin in the yard


 is it having fevers with the fits??


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 19, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Oh yeah nic hey it was not nothing but somehow my birthday is3 days later then it should be can u fix it?





Nicodemus said:


> You might need to talk to your parents about that, I would think?



Nic, you owe me new keyboard, I just blew DC all over the place.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm bout to make some lunch wonder what's on the menu


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Nic, you owe me new keyboard, I just blew DC all over the place.



It was kinda funny lol


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> I'm bout to make some lunch wonder what's on the menu



Stale doughnuts???


----------



## Self! (Jan 19, 2012)

Mornin idgits....tax dollars hard at work here


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 19, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Mornin idgits....tax dollars hardly at work here



Fix it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Mornin idgits....tax dollars hard at work here


 you change one of your email addy's?!?!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fix it


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2012)

Afternoon  

Where's all these titles coming from?  


I think Keebs and I deserve something witty too.   



I'm tired. Can't today hurry up? 



Back to work, close of month standing order renewals to send out.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 19, 2012)

It be a cold one folks 

Hope yall are keepin the fire stoked


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 19, 2012)

Already shut down the other one and on page 3 of the new one!  No wonder I stay lost around these here parts!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Afternoon
> Where's all these titles coming from?
> I think Keebs and I deserve something witty too.
> I'm tired. Can't today hurry up?
> ...


 


SnowHunter said:


> It be a cold one folks
> 
> Hope yall are keepin the fire stoked


 SNOWYSISTA IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!


fitfabandfree said:


> Already shut down the other one and on page 3 of the new one!  No wonder I stay lost around these here parts!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> It be a cold one folks
> 
> Hope yall are keepin the fire stoked



SnowSis!    


Girl, I don't always get to comment but I'm loving the pics you post on FB. That new aviator is awesome as well.  


Hope Aimee and Ian are doing well.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 19, 2012)

Howdy gang.  Justa stopping by to give my shout outs and make sure I ain't don forgotten about.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> It be a cold one folks
> 
> Hope yall are keepin the fire stoked



Hey Schmoo!!! Miss ya!!! 

2 pages already?? 

How y'all iz??


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy gang.  Justa stopping by to give my shout outs and make sure I ain't don forgotten about.



Howdy Kim.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 19, 2012)

Hiyaz Miss T-Bug....  Killing any piggys lately?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 19, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy gang.  Justa stopping by to give my shout outs and make sure I ain't don forgotten about.



Now who could ever forget about you?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> SNOWYSISTA IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!


Hey Sista!!  I can't get the Golden Girls out of my head now, and its your fault  



turtlebug said:


> SnowSis!
> 
> 
> Girl, I don't always get to comment but I'm loving the pics you post on FB. That new aviator is awesome as well.
> ...


Hey BugsySista! Thanks!  I just wish my phone took better pictures  

Kids are good.. rotten and crazy as usual  


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy gang.  Justa stopping by to give my shout outs and make sure I ain't don forgotten about.


Hey Kim! You got any new contraption thingamajigs in the works? 


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Schmoo!!! Miss ya!!!
> 
> 2 pages already??
> 
> How y'all iz??


Hey Shmoo


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy gang.  Justa stopping by to give my shout outs and make sure I ain't don forgotten about.


 Hiya Kim!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Schmoo!!! Miss ya!!!
> 
> 2 pages already??
> 
> How y'all iz??





SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!!  I can't get the Golden Girls out of my head now, and its your fault


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> k...gotta go do some housework...be back later! PM me if ya want some cookies.




I would, but I just got rid of a ton of cookies 




Les Miles said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies! Do you deliver?



On second thought 



fitfabandfree said:


> Already shut down the other one and on page 3 of the new one!  No wonder I stay lost around these here parts!



Not too mention the other reason 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy gang.  Justa stopping by to give my shout outs and make sure I ain't don forgotten about.



You cuttin it close, Hoss


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

Late lunch! See you folks later


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 19, 2012)

I do believe Jeffrey up there just called me a dumb blonde!  Pffft... It's all right!  I'm sure I've been called worse.

Hey Kim.... didja find anything that you could get some use out of from that box of stuff I gave ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I do believe Jeffrey up there just called me a dumb blonde!  Pffft... It's all right!  I'm sure I've been called worse.
> 
> Hey Kim.... didja find anything that you could get some use out of from that box of stuff I gave ya?



No ma'am, not at all. Actually, just referring to the fact that you don't come round often enough  especially after spellin my name correctly


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

I just come in from the garden. The hens was cacklin` like  mad. Come in here and it sounds just the same.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just come in from the garden. The hens was cacklin` like  mad. Come in here and it sounds just the same.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Howdy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just come in from the garden. The hens was cacklin` like  mad. Come in here and it sounds just the same.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...





Jeff C. said:


>


sez the loudest rooster!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiyaz Miss T-Bug....  Killing any piggys lately?


whats up you dang redneck!! 


fitfabandfree said:


> Now who could ever forget about you?


well hello little lady.....howudoin?


Keebs said:


> Hiya Kim!



Girl you show make my head spin.......with all them avatar changes...lol.....     he is the best one in the movie


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sez the loudest rooster!




Err er Errrrrrrr


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Still like me a little bit?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am, not at all. Actually, just referring to the fact that you don't come round often enough  especially after spellin my name correctly



I'm trying to change that and pop in here at least once a day!  I've been missing all of ya!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats up you dang redneck!!
> 
> *well hello little lady.....howudoin?*
> 
> ...



I'm doing good!  How you doing?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm trying to change that and pop in here at least once a day!  I've been missing all of ya!





Howdy, Miss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm trying to change that and pop in here at least once a day!  I've been missing all of ya!



Well, that's better then, Blondie!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Miss.



Hey there Mr. Nic!  Good to see ya!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, that's better then, Blondie!



If I ever go missing for too long, I can always be found on the book of faces!  Just give me a shout and tell me to get back where I'm sposed to be and I shall appear!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Girl you show make my head spin.......with all them avatar changes...lol.....     he is the best one in the movie


Hakuna Matata!


Jeff C. said:


> Err er Errrrrrrr





Nicodemus said:


> Still like me a little bit?


just a wittle bit.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hakuna Matata!
> 
> 
> 
> just a wittle bit.............





All is well now! See ya`ll later. I got trouble to get into.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> All is well now! See ya`ll later. I got trouble to get into.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> If I ever go missing for too long, I can always be found on the book of faces!  Just give me a shout and tell me to get back where I'm sposed to be and I shall appear!



Sorry, I don't do the facebook no mo  but there's plenty here that do. 



Keebs said:


> Hakuna Matata!
> 
> 
> 
> just a wittle bit.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm doing good!  How you doing?



doin goooooood!!! its my friday... drankin and grillin time..
then in the mornin... the easter bunny and his whole dang family is on my hit list!!!


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh man i cant wait for spring since we aint getting a real winter anyway ... its way to early to be hearing turkeys gobble in my dreams ...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> doin goooooood!!! its my friday... drankin and grillin time..
> then in the mornin... the easter bunny and his whole dang family is on my hit list!!!



I still have 2 more days to go before my week is over.  Stupid 6 day work weeks!  But the O/T makes it worth it!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2012)

Who'd have thought? Christopher Walken has a twin?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Who'd have thought? Christopher Walken has a twin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I still have 2 more days to go before my week is over.  Stupid 6 day work weeks!  But the O/T makes it worth it!



i sure miss being on the clock. now when i work over its for free...... well for the most part! i do slip out early on friday from time to time...lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Who'd have thought? Christopher Walken has a twin?






Gawdddddddddd, I HATE monkeys !!!  I got attacked by one when I was just a lad, dang thing bit my nipple off.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gawdddddddddd, I HATE monkeys !!!  I got attacked by one when I was just a lad, dang thing bit my nipple off.


"Ya mite be a red neck if....................."


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh man i cant wait for spring since we aint getting a real winter anyway ... its way to early to be hearing turkeys gobble in my dreams ...


I heard one gobbling down in behind the house the other morning while I was Walking the dog!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gawdddddddddd, I HATE monkeys !!!  I got attacked by one when I was just a lad, dang thing bit my nipple off.



 How'da monkey fare??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I heard one gobbling down in behind the house the other morning while I was Walking  Doo doo!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gawdddddddddd, I HATE monkeys !!!  I got attacked by one when I was just a lad, dang thing bit my nipple off.



You only had one?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How'da monkey fare??





Mama pinched it's head off and made stew outta of him...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mama pinched it's head off and made stew outta of him...



Shoulda retrieved the nipple....pasted it back on


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2012)

Bominos ala casa... i think?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> _*Bominos ala casa*_... i think?


 google that & see what ya come up with!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> google that & see what ya come up with!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2012)

1 more hour


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> google that & see what ya come up with!


i dont know if i want to do that!? its spos ta mean lets go to the house.. but the feller teachin me spanish might be havin fun at my expence...lol


mudracing101 said:


> 1 more hour



3 more min....bro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2012)

every one have a great weekend and be safe....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> every one have a great weekend and be safe....



you too blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



 



blood on the ground said:


> i dont know if i want to do that!? its spos ta mean lets go to the house.. but the feller teachin me spanish might be havin fun at my expence...lol
> 
> 
> 3 more min....bro



Vamos a la casa...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> every one have a great weekend and be safe....



Back atcha Blood


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> 1 more hour


wanna sneak on out now?


blood on the ground said:


> i dont know if i want to do that!? its spos ta mean lets go to the house.. but the feller teachin me spanish might be havin fun at my expence...lol
> 
> 
> 3 more min....bro


I knew what ya was "trying" to say, but if ya googled it, it showed up here!


Jeff C. said:


> Vamos a la casa...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wanna sneak on out now?
> 
> I knew what ya was "trying" to say, but if ya googled it, it showed up here!



i do, but cant


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoulda retrieved the nipple....pasted it back on






That's why I wear "pasties" when I compete in Nekkid Twista.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

Quack! One of yo chillins is out of control in the WF forum.

Go see the Stamps thread.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> i do, but cant


 ok, let's go now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Quack! One of yo chillins is out of control in the WF forum.
> 
> Go see the Stamps thread.






Grrrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's why I wear "pasties" when I compete in Nekkid Twista.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Joey Allcorn "50 Years Too Late" I think Altamaha Stalker will understand what he's talkin bout


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Quack! One of yo chillins is out of control in the WF forum.
> 
> Go see the Stamps thread.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr . . .



Poof!

It is gone.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Well I'm bein sent home so I probably won't make ot pay


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Quack! One of yo chillins is out of control in the WF forum.
> 
> Go see the Stamps thread.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr . . .





Les Miles said:


> Poof!
> 
> It is gone.





Dang it 

I'm always a little too late


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Dang it
> 
> I'm always a little too late



They keep a tight rein on the WF. Sometimes you see the actual final post, but most times theres just a few feathers on the water after the mod squad shot.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> They keep a tight rein on the WF. Sometimes you see the actual final post, but most times theres just a few feathers on the water after the mod squad shot.



that's why i rarely venture over there 

I do hate to miss out on a good thread though....especially if the young uns are involved


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Poof!
> 
> It is gone.





Kendallbearden said:


> Dang it
> 
> I'm always a little too late





rhbama3 said:


> They keep a tight rein on the WF. Sometimes you see the actual final post, but most times theres just a few feathers on the water after the mod squad shot.





Kendallbearden said:


> that's why i rarely venture over there
> 
> I do hate to miss out on a good thread though....especially if the young uns are involved



It's not gone.....nuttin much to see though, other than some kiddie questions, unless it was another one  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=669491


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm thinking this may be a deer backstrap with onion, wrapped in bacon, and broiled might be a good supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking this may be a deer backstrap with onion, wrapped in bacon, and broiled might be a good supper.



Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It's not gone.....nuttin much to see though, other than some kiddie questions, unless it was another one
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=669491



The post in question have been deleted.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2012)

Owe Owe Oweeeeeeee!!!!! 

tater chip tween the gums and the tooth.   

CRAP that foolishness HURTS!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2012)

Is this the new and improved thread for the younger ones& the ones young at heart


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> Is this the new and improved thread for the younger ones& the ones young at heart



Well according to Quack, it's a fantasy land and he'll make it whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking this may be a deer backstrap with onion, wrapped in bacon, and broiled might be a good supper.



I had to settle for Mater soup wiff L-bo noodle and grilled cheese sammy's 



Les Miles said:


> The post in question have been deleted.



Gotcha...we need more heads-up in da future 





turtlebug said:


> Owe Owe Oweeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> tater chip tween the gums and the tooth.
> 
> CRAP that foolishness HURTS!



One of these  Tater chip usually wins


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well according to Quack, it's a fantasy land and he'll make it whatever you want it to be.



Sooo...... Quack is really Willy Wonka? Does that mean Bobby(workin2hunt) is an oompha-loompha?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> Is this the new and improved thread for the younger ones& the ones young at heart



All idjits are welcome too!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Owe Owe Oweeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> tater chip tween the gums and the tooth.
> 
> CRAP that foolishness HURTS!



Ouch! 

Evenin yall 

I can't get my darn seed order under $135


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Evenin yall
> 
> I can't get my darn seed order under $135



Whoaaa!!  is right.

Hey Snowwy


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sooo...... Quack is really Willy Wonka? Does that mean Bobby(workin2hunt) is an oompha-loompha?



Don't know, but you can be my Wizard of Oz...     





SnowHunter said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Evenin yall
> 
> I can't get my darn seed order under $135



Dang girl, whatcha ordering?  




And for the record, plain Lays were the culprit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Evenin yall
> 
> I can't get my darn seed order under $135



Snowy!!!!! 
 You can find your way back here after all!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> All idjits are welcome too!!!



Thanks! Well that answered my other question! Now I know why sooooo many are in here............


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Whoaaa!!  is right.
> 
> Hey Snowwy


Hey Shmoo 



turtlebug said:


> Don't know, but you can be my Wizard of Oz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch, them tater chips are sharp!

Um...beans, peas, squash, pumpkins, onions, okra, melons, maters, peppers, um... some other stuff too 


rhbama3 said:


> Snowy!!!!!
> You can find your way back here after all!


Hey Wingman  Yes, yall are a marked crew.. if I couldn't find my way here, then I'd surely be in deep doo-doo


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bubba done good, ya'll!
Backstrap sliced thin and then a splash of Dale's, placed on sauteed bacon and onions and then stir fried till browned. Add a baked tater and i had a supper fit for consumption!


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2012)

How-de-do people ....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

slip said:


> How-de-do people ....



Judging by your avatar, you have decided your polish chicken is .......um........ leading an alternative lifetyle. What gave it away?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks! Well that answered my other question! Now I know why sooooo many are in here............



Like minds 



slip said:


> How-de-do people ....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubba done good, ya'll!
> Backstrap sliced thin and then a splash of Dale's, placed on sauteed bacon and onions and then stir fried till browned. Add a baked tater and i had a supper fit for consumption!


*drool*


slip said:


> How-de-do people ....



Hey Slip... Thats one interesting chicken hat there


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Judging by your avatar, you have decided your polish chicken is .......um........ leading an alternative lifetyle. What gave it away?



No, just didnt want its head to get wet ... didnt think about the rainbow though  they were fresh out of camo-chicken-umbrella-hats ....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sooo...... Quack is really Willy Wonka? Does that mean Bobby(workin2hunt) is an oompha-loompha?



Thank's Bubba... I just sprayed wild cherry diet pepsi all over the screen!  



turtlebug said:


> Don't know, but you can be my Wizard of Oz...
> 
> Dang girl, whatcha ordering?
> And for the record, plain Lays were the culprit.



Hey girlfriend!  I didn't realize until we were on the road home that Mitch had picked out a hat for me too (or maybe you picked it out cuz he ain't so good with colors!   ) Thank-ya!  



rhbama3 said:


> Bubba done good, ya'll!
> Backstrap sliced thin and then a splash of Dale's, placed on sauteed bacon and onions and then stir fried till browned. Add a baked tater and i had a supper fit for consumption!



I had the SAME thing! (minus the backstrap and bacon and onions!)  



slip said:


> How-de-do people ....



Hey Cody.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2012)

These 15 hour days are getting to be a drag.   I need a place to rest my bones before I have to do it again.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Testing, testing.....this is just a test....just wanted to see how the oven in the new house works at custards before having to make one to give away on Sunday...Can't wait until tomorrow to slice it!

Hey Miguel, can ya guess what this is?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks mighty good Shuga Plum!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Testing, testing.....this is just a test....just wanted to see how the oven in the new house works at custards before having to make one to give away on Sunday...Can't wait until tomorrow to slice it!
> 
> Hey Miguel, can ya guess what this is?



Is that a trick question?
Custard. 
Did i win?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks mighty good Shuga Plum!!



I'll take another pic in the morning when I slice into it. It's totally going to be part of my breakfast


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that a trick question?
> Custard.
> Did i win?



Yep, kinda. What TYPE of custard is it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep, kinda. What TYPE of custard is it?





Egg?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep, kinda. What TYPE of custard is it?



yellow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

Or vanilla...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Egg?






Nicodemus said:


> Or vanilla...



Yep, it has both of those things in it. 



rhbama3 said:


> yellow.



that's the color, alright!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

okay, i've got posterboard, glue sticks, and 48 5x7 overlapping aerial photo's of my hunting lease. This may take a while.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2012)

Evening folks.  Just passing thru...head cold, sinus infection, molar aching and I'm all out of Keebs hot peanuts!

But on the good side, I've got a new knife coming my way!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep, it has both of those things in it.
> 
> 
> 
> that's the color, alright!





Banana?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i've got posterboard, glue sticks, and 48 5x7 overlapping aerial photo's of my hunting lease. This may take a while.



Any with the telephoto lens?   Maybe ya could pick out a turkey or two.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Banana?


banana custard? That doesn't sound very good. yuck.


boneboy96 said:


> Any with the telephoto lens?   Maybe ya could pick out a turkey or two.



I can see a couple of deer stands and the 18 wheelers the timber crews were loading timber with.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Banana?



It's flan. Has eggs, condensed milk, whole milk and vanilla in it. Underneath is caramelized sugar....YUMM. I wanted to see how my oven works before I make one for Hugh to take home Sunday

Dang....anyone ever sprain their thumb? At the bottom knuckle? I don't know what I've done to mine, but it hurts more and more every day. Can't really even move it now...guess I should go see the doc tomorrow


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> banana custard? That doesn't sound very good. yuck.
> 
> 
> I can see a couple of deer stands and the 18 wheelers the timber crews were loading timber with.





Naners are always good!!  




Sugar Plum said:


> It's flan. Has eggs, condensed milk, whole milk and vanilla in it. Underneath is caramelized sugar....YUMM. I wanted to see how my oven works before I make one for Hugh to take home Sunday
> 
> Dang....anyone ever sprain their thumb? At the bottom knuckle? I don't know what I've done to mine, but it hurts more and more every day. Can't really even move it now...guess I should go see the doc tomorrow




It`s a what??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Naners are always good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 http://allrecipes.com/recipe/spanish-flan/


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Drug in drunk as a catfish in a toilet bowl at 10 an everyone was headed to bed. Oh lucky day........too bad I cain figger all them fancy letters to werds


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/spanish-flan/





That`s a vanilla egg custard!! It ain`t Spanish till you add chili powder and jalapenos!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drug in drunk as a catfish in a toilet bowl at 10 an everyone was headed to bed. Oh lucky day........too bad I cain figger all them fancy letters to werds



 Say wha?



Nicodemus said:


> That`s a vanilla egg custard!! It ain`t Spanish till you add chili powder and jalapenos!!



 Make one and let me know how it is!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

If I lay on my back I cint focus


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep, kinda. What TYPE of custard is it?



Is flan really a type 



Sugar Plum said:


> Say wha?
> 
> 
> 
> Make one and let me know how it is!



I'm drunkish 



Hankus said:


> If I lay on my back I cint focus



Well mebbe more'n -ish


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Say wha?
> 
> 
> 
> Make one and let me know how it is!





I might!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If I lay on my back I cint focus





Hankus said:


> Is flan really a type
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps a little more n'ish you are!!  



Nicodemus said:


> I might!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Perhaps a little more n'ish you are!!



Mebbe  but I ain drink no rum


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey Hankus- you're always talkin' about how "redneck" things are....how about taping up your thumb to yer hand cause you sprained it and don't want to go to the doc for xrays cause theys expensive?

Also...it's DANG hard to type with your hand all taped up.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe  but I ain drink no rum



Why not? Rum is good fer ya


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Hankus- you're always talkin' about how "redneck" things are....how about taping up your thumb to yer hand cause you sprained it and don't want to go to the doc for xrays cause theys expensive?
> 
> Also...it's DANG hard to type with your hand all taped up.



Never taped a thumb, jus reset it an lived with it. Would complicate the typing though. Hope my thumbs make it, but I is sorry y ahavin appendage trouble



Sugar Plum said:


> Why not? Rum is good fer ya



Only if its Capn


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe  but I ain drink no rum


Dude, you pickle one more brain cell and you're gonna be a turnip. 


Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Hankus- you're always talkin' about how "redneck" things are....how about taping up your thumb to yer hand cause you sprained it and don't want to go to the doc for xrays cause theys expensive?
> 
> Also...it's DANG hard to type with your hand all taped up.



Send Master/Mister/ whatever you call him to the drug store tomorrow and buy you a thumb splint. I'd recommend x-rays just to make sure you haven't pinched a nerve, but you already said you don't wanna go that route.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Never taped a thumb, jus reset it an lived with it. Would complicate the typing though. Hope my thumbs make it, but I is sorry y ahavin appendage trouble
> 
> 
> 
> Only if its Capn



Thanks 

Cap'n is good if it's spiced and with vanilla coke 



rhbama3 said:


> Dude, you pickle one more brain cell and you're gonna be a turnip.
> 
> 
> Send Master/Mister/ whatever you call him to the drug store tomorrow and buy you a thumb splint. I'd recommend x-rays just to make sure you haven't pinched a nerve, but you already said you don't wanna go that route.



Ha...I'll end up going tomorrow. It started out hurting when I put pressure on it, and over the course of the last 3 days...I can't hold anything or even move it much. It's, well, a pain. I have too much to do and never realized how HARD it is to try and do it with a bum thumb


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Dude, you pickle on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if I'm really picky an choose the cell that holds my juggin secrets  or mebbe tha lil fresh drive-by dove killin secrets


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Hankus- you're always talkin' about how "redneck" things are....how about taping up your thumb to yer hand cause you sprained it and don't want to go to the doc for xrays cause theys expensive?
> 
> Also...it's DANG hard to type with your hand all taped up.



'letric tape and krazy glue can put anything back together


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> What if I'm really picky an choose the cell that holds my juggin secrets  or mebbe tha lil fresh drive-by dove killin secrets



Whoa....step away from the likker. What in the crap is all that??


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> What if I'm really picky an choose the cell that holds my juggin secrets  or mebbe tha lil fresh drive-by dove killin secrets



What the heck did you do?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

slip said:


> 'letric tape and krazy glue can put anything back together



Dang....fresh outta 'lectric tape. Medical was all I had...

Pardon any misspelled words and stuff...I'm not drunk like Hankus, just typing with a bum hand and my fingers aren't used to pecking the keyboard like this...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks
> 
> Cap'n is good if it's spiced and with vanilla coke
> 
> ...


Are you sure it isn't just a busted blood vessel in your thumb? Those hurt a lot and usually take a couple of days to get over. Usually have purplish swelling in the painful area. 


Hankus said:


> What if I'm really picky an choose the cell that holds my juggin secrets  or mebbe tha lil fresh drive-by dove killin secrets



Yep. Turnip.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whoa....step away from the likker. What in the crap is all that??





slip said:


> What the heck did you do?



I have no idea what button I pushed but that's AWESOME


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang....fresh outta 'lectric tape. Medical was all I had...
> 
> Pardon any misspelled words and stuff...I'm not drunk like Hankus, just typing with a bum hand and my fingers aren't used to pecking the keyboard like this...



Hmmmmm.....pot.......kettle 



rhbama3 said:


> Are you sure it isn't just a busted blood vessel in your thumb? Those hurt a lot and usually take a couple of days to get over. Usually have purplish swelling in the painful area.
> 
> 
> Yep. Turnip.



Hush it fore I get Unkle Pookie to retwista ya


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you sure it isn't just a busted blood vessel in your thumb? Those hurt a lot and usually take a couple of days to get over. Usually have purplish swelling in the painful area.
> 
> 
> Yep. Turnip.



No bruising at all. I've pinched nerves in diff places before. This feels different. An achy (all day) pain, but plenty sharp when I try to put pressure on it.  



Hankus said:


> I have no idea what button I pushed but that's AWESOME



 If you say so...



Hankus said:


> Hmmmmm.....pot.......kettle



Hush!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2012)

Bedtime crept up on me...y'all be good. See ya in the mornin'!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

I gotta go fore I git hurled outta the driveler   :rfol:


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Goodnight y'all feel better boneboy


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Nite Miz Shuga


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

I move that the forty-third annual Convention of the Grand Mystic Royal Order 
Of the Nobles of the Ali Baba Temple of the Shrine call this meeting adjourned.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2012)

Another crazy chicken for yalls amusement. I cant remember if i posted it when i first got them last year. If i did, oh well.

They are called naked necked, but this one had a "bow tie"
Enjoy


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Another crazy chicken for yalls amusement. I cant remember if i posted it when i first got them last year. If i did, oh well.
> 
> They are called naked necked, but this one had a "bow tie"
> Enjoy



Looks like a big ole long...



































































THUMB 

Wasn't someone round here looking for a bow tie?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2012)

Thatun is past ugly enuff fer soup slip 

Nkte


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Looks like a big ole long...
> 
> 
> THUMB
> ...




That reminds me, i need to install some cup holders in their nest boxes. Two in each one so they have somewhere to put their spit cups.

Cuz mah birds is just that kuntry.


Hankus said:


> Thatun is past ugly enuff fer soup slip
> 
> Nkte


I agree! that one and 5 other ones made it into the freezer since they were all roosters. Only kept one of them and thats because buster, the rooster in my avatar lets it live. Buster is one of few half normal looking birds we have.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 19, 2012)

slip said:


> That reminds me, i need to install some cup holders in their nest boxes. Two in each one so they have somewhere to put their spit cups.
> 
> Cuz mah birds is just that kuntry.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2012)

Friday has finally gotten here so for those lucky enough to have to go somewhere important today here is some liquid motivation.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Friday has finally gotten here so for those lucky enough to have to go somewhere important today here is some liquid motivation.



getting an extra early start today, i see. I'll take some coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> getting an extra early start today, i see. I'll take some coffee.



Your clock was on fast forward also.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

must have bad weather moving in. I woke up early wit my knee's killing me.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> must have bad weather moving in. I woke up early wit my knee's killing me.



and i woke up early with a headache 

Ima go check the weather....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin, Bama and Kendall and TGIF to all of you drivelers this morning.

Hope all is well and everyone has a good start to the weekend.  Now I just need to drink a couple of cups of your coffee, Gobblin.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin, Bama and Kendall and TGIF to all of you drivelers this morning.
> 
> Hope all is well and everyone has a good start to the weekend.  Now I just need to drink a couple of cups of your coffee, Gobblin.



Morning EE. 


Checked the weather, looks like some wet stuff is moving in today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2012)

As a side note, I am also sniffling, sneezing, and have a headache with sinus drainage like crazy.  That bottle of Crown Royal sure sounds like it might become medicine and soon.   

Unfortunately this same type "crud" is going around all over the country right now though.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> As a side note, I am also sniffling, sneezing, and have a headache with sinus drainage like crazy.  That bottle of Crown Royal sure sounds like it might become medicine and soon.
> 
> Unfortunately this same type "crud" is going around all over the country right now though.



yeah, it seems like i'm always fighting that crap too 


I'm about tired of this half winter that we've got going on. In the 60's one day, then 20 the next. It's no wonder why everyone's getting sick. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Your clock was on fast forward also.


mornin gobblin.....TGFC Thank God for Coffee


rhbama3 said:


> must have bad weather moving in. I woke up early wit my knee's killing me.


Go on to the big house and get the pump built so we can git r done today....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Mornin to Eagle and KB too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2012)

Mernin. All you knuckledraggers got your kevlar gloves on today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Good Friday mornin kids....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mornin fellers.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Goodmorning fellas going to look at some heifers today and my new but used cow trailer


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Goodmorning fellas going to look at some heifers today and my new but used cow trailer



Stay dry...it's raining in my neck of the woods.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Stay dry...it's raining in my neck of the woods.



Yes sir its raining over in this neck too


----------



## baldfish (Jan 20, 2012)

Good morning
its nice to be off


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Good morning
> its nice to be off


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin fellers.



Mernin Sterlo 



whitetail hunter said:


> Goodmorning fellas going to look at some heifers today and my new but used cow trailer



Mernin there youngun....yep I'll prolly see a few in my ramblins today too 



Sterlo58 said:


> Stay dry...it's raining in my neck of the woods.





whitetail hunter said:


> Yes sir its raining over in this neck too




Already


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep its quit right now but I need to work on my foodplot sometime soon too


----------



## baldfish (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Morning sweetie


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Morning sweetie


Whatcha got planned for your day off?


----------



## baldfish (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Whatcha got planned for your day off?



Cleaning house and trying to keep Trad the new puppy from chewing it down


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Good morning
> its nice to be off



Mornin Baldy...wish I could say the same!! Too much time off for me right now.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Cleaning house and trying to keep Trad the new puppy from chewing it down


 When ya finish, could ya stop by my place & spiff it up too, please? Thanx!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Baldy...wish I could say the same!! Too much time off for me right now.


 morning........... time for a road trip?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> When ya finish, could ya stop by my place & spiff it up too, please? Thanx!
> 
> morning........... time for a road trip?



Morning  Sho iz!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 20, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> As a side note, I am also sniffling, sneezing, and have a headache with sinus drainage like crazy.  That bottle of Crown Royal sure sounds like it might become medicine and soon.
> 
> Unfortunately this same type "crud" is going around all over the country right now though.



Yup...I got the same this going...coughing, sneezing, stuffy head, runny eyes and a headache starting at my molar and working thru my ears and to my pea sized brain!      Luckily I've only gotta work from 10am to 10pm today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

I reckon I'd better get going before this rain sets in, got some errands to get out of the way....BBL


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 20, 2012)

Fridays are my fun day


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning  Sho iz!!





boneboy96 said:


> Yup...I got the same this going...coughing, sneezing, stuffy head, runny eyes and a headache starting at my molar and working thru my ears and to my pea sized brain!      Luckily I've only gotta work from 10am to 10pm today!


 Dang, hope ya feel better soon, BB!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Mornin' y'all! Anyone heard from Hankus this mornin'?  

Be back in a few. Got to call the doc and see if I can get in for some xrays of my hand.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Anyone heard from Hankus this mornin'?
> 
> Be back in a few. Got to call the doc and see if I can get in for some xrays of my hand.



What in the world have you done to your hand. Have you been whoopin up on the hubby ?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Anyone heard from Hankus this mornin'?
> 
> Be back in a few. Got to call the doc and see if I can get in for some xrays of my hand.


 Hope it ain't serious.........


Sterlo58 said:


> What in the world have you done to your hand. Have you been whoopin up on the hubby ?


What if she has?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What in the world have you done to your hand. Have you been whoopin up on the hubby ?



He needs it 

 I don't know what I did to it. The second knuckle (at the base of my thumb) hurts very badly. It started a few days ago, when I put lots of pressure on it. And over the course of a few days, now it hurts to just move my thumb. Kept it taped up for most of yesterday, hoping I'd just sprained something, but it hurts just as bad today. I can't tell you how hard it is to do things and NOT use your thumb. 

I have a friend who experienced the same thing, and she ended up having severe tendonitis and undergoing surgery for it. Her Doc said it's common in folks who have multiple younger children (picking them up all day). You just wear the tendons out.

Hope mine is just a sprain or something.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He needs it
> 
> I don't know what I did to it. The second knuckle (at the base of my thumb) hurts very badly. It started a few days ago, when I put lots of pressure on it. And over the course of a few days, now it hurts to just move my thumb. Kept it taped up for most of yesterday, hoping I'd just sprained something, but it hurts just as bad today. I can't tell you how hard it is to do things and NOT use your thumb.
> 
> ...



Hope so too Cort.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Waitin on the Jaguar


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2012)

HSIF


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on the Jaguar


 water gun??  worked on LilD!


Hankus said:


> HSIF


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Anyone heard from Hankus this mornin'?
> 
> Be back in a few. Got to call the doc and see if I can get in for some xrays of my hand.



I seed him, he was just primin up for da week-end 

I've had my hand/thumb do that before, some type of flare- up, then mysteriously went away just about like it started  Hope you get it taken care of!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2012)

Morning ya'll, i'm late but i made it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, i'm late but i made it.


Feeling ready for a fire?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Feeling ready for a fire?



Well, i cant fell no worse


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well, i cant fell no worse


 I sowwy............. cyber huggzzz to ya!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy Friday to all of ya!  What's on everyone's agenda for this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Happy Friday to all of ya!  What's on everyone's agenda for this weekend?



Hunting!!!!!!!!  oh wait, season's over!  I dunno, probably something stoopid like clean house!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2012)

Shoot crows/rabbits/sqwerls an drink a few beers. Prolly do a lil cleanin up too. Place looks like a deer huntin specialty shop


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey ya'll!  Guess what???   My 'lil black baby came last night!!  No pics yet ... hope I get some this weekend.  OK .. back to work.  It's been killing me trying to stay at my desk today.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2012)

Congrats Miz Tag 

I haven't come up with any ducks from my usual suspects, but I have a number at home that I'll PM you later to try. I have however had a duck start hatchin yesterday so I may have some soonish. Depends on her hatch arate.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey ya'll!  Guess what???   My 'lil black baby came last night!!  No pics yet ... hope I get some this weekend.  OK .. back to work.  It's been killing me trying to stay at my desk today.



Yay!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey ya'll!  Guess what???   My 'lil black baby came last night!!  No pics yet ... hope I get some this weekend.  OK .. back to work.  It's been killing me trying to stay at my desk today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

pardon me, scuse me, sorry about that, coming thru, it's naptime before a budget teleconference, got to go!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 20, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Happy Friday to all of ya!  What's on everyone's agenda for this weekend?



Coming over for some home made chicken soup!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> pardon me, scuse me, sorry about that, coming thru, it's naptime before a budget teleconference, got to go!


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs your avatar is steady sayin something , but i cant hear it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs your avatar is steady sayin something , but i cant hear it


_*TIME OUT!!!!!!!
sheesh, can't these idjits get anything right?!?


*_Man, I need a nap now, bossman fried fish, hush puppies, french fries & got slaw........... mmmmmmmm Hey Wobert, move over..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2012)

70 degrees outside.  REALLY ????


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 70 degrees outside.  REALLY ????



Fiddy two here?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 70 degrees outside.  REALLY ????



Pathetic, isn't it?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 70 degrees outside.  REALLY ????


 wha????? ya live in South Georgia!


slip said:


> Fiddy two here?


 YOU live in NawthGa!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*TIME OUT!!!!!!!
> sheesh, can't these idjits get anything right?!?
> 
> 
> *_Man, I need a nap now, bossman fried fish, hush puppies, french fries & got slaw........... mmmmmmmm Hey Wobert, move over..........



Get up!!!!!!!!!
and come rub my head while i lay down ,


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Coming over for some home made chicken soup!



I just happen to have some in my fridge right now!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Get up!!!!!!!!!
> and come rub my head while i lay down ,


 I would if I could, but I cain't so I ain't.............. sowwy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Errands completed....well, all that I'm runnin today anyway 

Y'all still nappin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I would if I could, but I cain't so I ain't.............. sowwy!



You dont want to touch my head anyways, i got the sicky germs


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 70 degrees outside.  REALLY ????



Must be nice. 46 and raining here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Errands completed....well, all that I'm runnin today anyway
> 
> Y'all still nappin



I wished i could , my head feels so bad i cant even sleep. I want to go to the deer woods and put out my coyote call, and i've got a new Zombie killer i havnt even been able to try out yet. I dont know if would be a good idea though with this head cold


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I wished i could , my head feels so bad i cant even sleep. I want to go to the deer woods and put out my coyote call, and i've got a new Zombie killer i havnt even been able to try out yet. I dont know if would be a good idea though with this head cold



Dang it bra....sounds like you need to _*OVER*_-medicate.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Errands completed....well, all that I'm runnin today anyway
> 
> Y'all still nappin


 I WISH, but nooooo, let one whiney butt not be able to nap & he'll keep us all up!


mudracing101 said:


> You dont want to touch my head anyways, i got the sicky germs


 I haz gloves..............


Hornet22 said:


> Must be nice. 46 and raining here.


NICE napping weather!


mudracing101 said:


> I wished i could , my head feels so bad i cant even sleep. I want to go to the deer woods and put out my coyote call, and i've got a new Zombie killer i havnt even been able to try out yet. I dont know if would be a good idea though with this head cold


 yeah, go ahead & get out there, just tell MizVickie to tell me which room you're in when they admit you to the horsepital!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I WISH, but nooooo, let one whiney butt not be able to nap & he'll keep us all up!


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 70 degrees outside.  REALLY ????





Sugar Plum said:


> Pathetic, isn't it?



Pathetic, , for sure. It's the rut over here and they say it's gonna be spring weather thru the end a the month. Can't really complain much though, had a real good season.

AND... hope some a y'all remember me. Have not posted for awhile, was thinin Georgian's just didn't like Alabamian's OR maybe y'all just don't like me. HOPE NOT TO BOTH.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

MoonPie said:


> Pathetic, , for sure. It's the rut over here and they say it's gonna be spring weather thru the end a the month. Can't really complain much though, had a real good season.
> 
> AND... hope some a y'all remember me. Have not posted for awhile, was thinin Georgian's just didn't like Alabamian's OR maybe y'all just don't like me. HOPE NOT TO BOTH.


 HEyyyyy Lunar Pastry!!!!!!  Welcome back, darlin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

MoonPie said:


> Pathetic, , for sure. It's the rut over here and they say it's gonna be spring weather thru the end a the month. Can't really complain much though, had a real good season.
> 
> AND... hope some a y'all remember me. Have not posted for awhile, was thinin Georgian's just didn't like Alabamian's OR maybe y'all just don't like me. HOPE NOT TO BOTH.



I hollered atcha last time you was here....you musta done run oft


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2012)

Just ain't "feelin" it today, mebbe a shot, or 2 will help??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just ain't "feelin" it today, mebbe a shot, or 2 will help??


 try one, if that don't help, try one more.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> try one, if that don't help, try one more.............






Thank you Dr. Keebs !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank you Dr. Keebs !!!!!


 The bill is in the mail...............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Who stopped the dadblasted clock?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

MoonPie said:


> Pathetic, , for sure. It's the rut over here and they say it's gonna be spring weather thru the end a the month. Can't really complain much though, had a real good season.
> 
> AND... hope some a y'all remember me. Have not posted for awhile, was thinin Georgian's just didn't like Alabamian's OR maybe y'all just don't like me. HOPE NOT TO BOTH.



Welcome back, MP!
Glad you had a good season in Bama. I hunted quite a bit and only killed one Doe here.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2012)

Crazy day here. Ya ever wish you could have a do over on a bad day. Oh well...it will be happy hour soon


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Sprained thumb and inflamed lungs....steroids and pain meds for both. Got a silly lookin' brace on my hand. 

Fun stuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The bill is in the mail...............






Are you open for some swappin ?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebssss and Shuga Plummmm....I dropped off 108 lbs of Pee-cans to be cracked today. I've got 2 more washtubs full that I'll drop off maybe Monday and about another 2 washtubs to pick-up, after they dry for a couple of days.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Crazy day here. Ya ever wish you could have a do over on a bad day. Oh well..._*it will be happy hour soon *_


 It can't get here fast enough!


Sugar Plum said:


> Sprained thumb and inflamed lungs....steroids and pain meds for both. Got a silly lookin' brace on my hand.
> 
> Fun stuff.


 what? no pics?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you open for some swappin ?????


mehbe...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you open for some swappin ?????




Heyyyy....that was my angle


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebssss and Shuga Plummmm....I dropped off 108 lbs of Pee-cans to be cracked today. I've got 2 more washtubs full that I'll drop off maybe Monday and about another 2 washtubs to pick-up, after they dry for a couple of days.


 Good Lord............ you're gonna have some sore hands when you get through pickin them thangs out!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebssss and Shuga Plummmm....I dropped off 108 lbs of Pee-cans to be cracked today. I've got 2 more washtubs full that I'll drop off maybe Monday and about another 2 washtubs to pick-up, after they dry for a couple of days.







Keebs said:


> It can't get here fast enough!
> 
> what? no pics?
> 
> mehbe...........



I thought about it...



Keebs said:


> Good Lord............ you're gonna have some sore hands when you get through pickin them thangs out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good Lord............ you're gonna have some sore hands when you get through pickin them thangs out!



Got 'em dried out purty good, hopefully they will fall apart.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy....that was my angle


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Got 'em dried out purty good, hopefully they will fall apart.


 yeah, right................


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you open for some swappin ?????



I didn't know you were into swinging????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, right................



 Leave my fantasy alone


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't know you were into swinging????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't know you were into swinging????


 you're askin 'bout a guy that is the nekkid twista champ a question like that???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Leave my fantasy alone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't know you were into swinging????






Heyyyyyyy it's 4:20 !!!!!





And it's "swangin" . . .


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2012)

dang ya'll gonna have to change the titles in this thread.i've been in here and know what it says...but that l keeps looking like a second t and I get all excited again!happy tgiff to yousins!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're askin 'bout a guy that is the nekkid twista champ a question like that???



That was kinda dumb of me


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyy it's 4:20 !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dang i'm rolling alittle late today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

quinn said:


> dang ya'll gonna have to change the titles in this thread.i've been in here and know what it says...but that l keeps looking like a second t and I get all excited again!happy tgiff to yousins!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyy it's 4:20 !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love me some 4:20


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

quinn said:


> dang ya'll gonna have to change the titles in this thread.i've been in here and know what it says...but that l keeps looking like a second t and I get all excited again!happy tgiff to yousins!





hdm03 said:


> That was kinda dumb of me


 Bless yo heart..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/candidate-match-game


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor poor pitiful me. Could be worse...there was a cloudy spot on one of my lungs. Doc said my annoyance with not breathing right caught the pneumonia early! The inhaler has helped greatly already and the steroids will get rid of the spot.

 Gonna have a sympathy drank in a minute...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Poor poor pitiful me. Could be worse...there was a cloudy spot on one of my lungs. Doc said my annoyance with not breathing right caught the pneumonia early! The inhaler has helped greatly already and the steroids will get rid of the spot.
> 
> Gonna have a sympathy drank in a minute...


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Poor poor pitiful me. Could be worse...there was a cloudy spot on one of my lungs. Doc said my annoyance with not breathing right caught the pneumonia early! The inhaler has helped greatly already and the steroids will get rid of the spot.
> 
> Gonna have a sympathy drank in a minute...



I know what that is!I seen a bunch of city workers standing around with those on but they had their hand around the back of them with......or never mind.They protect yer thumb from injuries!It looks like yer in some kinda pain you should make it two dranks!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Poor poor pitiful me. Could be worse...there was a cloudy spot on one of my lungs. Doc said my annoyance with not breathing right caught the pneumonia early! The inhaler has helped greatly already and the steroids will get rid of the spot.
> 
> Gonna have a sympathy drank in a minute...



I'll join ya for a sympathy drank. 

You know we are gunna have to re-name you...Calamity Jane...


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2012)

I also see you got honey on the list twice,is that for papa bear?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

quinn said:


> I also see you got honey on the list twice,is that for papa bear?


 stawker...........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

_*Hey Mud, get ready!!!!!!! *_


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







quinn said:


> I know what that is!I seen a bunch of city workers standing around with those on but they had their hand around the back of them with......or never mind.They protect yer thumb from injuries!It looks like yer in some kinda pain you should make it two dranks!



Two dranks it is!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> I'll join ya for a sympathy drank.
> 
> You know we are gunna have to re-name you...Calamity Jane...



Rob calls me Calamity Cort 



quinn said:


> I also see you got honey on the list twice,is that for papa bear?



Ha! Oops.  Thanks!  I like honey fer drizzlin' on stuffs


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> stawker...........



Hey i resemble that remark!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Love me some 4:20






Puff, puff pass bro !!


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Poor poor pitiful me. Could be worse...there was a cloudy spot on one of my lungs. Doc said my annoyance with not breathing right caught the pneumonia early! The inhaler has helped greatly already and the steroids will get rid of the spot.
> 
> Gonna have a sympathy drank in a minute...



"Honey" is on your shopping list twice.


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I like honey fer drizzlin' on stuffs




Just leave it at that my imagination can do the rest!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Puff, puff pass bro !!



Don't forget me!   (on a side note...Lortabs just kicked in....yeeeahhhhh)



243Savage said:


> "Honey" is on your shopping list twice.



You're a lil' late on that...



quinn said:


> Just leave it at that my imagination can do the rest!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/candidate-match-game



Can't believe my results 



Sugar Plum said:


> Poor poor pitiful me. Could be worse...there was a cloudy spot on one of my lungs. Doc said my annoyance with not breathing right caught the pneumonia early! The inhaler has helped greatly already and the steroids will get rid of the spot.
> 
> Gonna have a sympathy drank in a minute...




Good thing you caught that early  What did he say about your hand?


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You're a lil' late on that...



I just realized that.


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/candidate-match-game



Ron, Jon, Rick ..... and since the last two have dropped out ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*Hey Mud, get ready!!!!!!! *_



Watch out y"all


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Don't forget me!   (on a side note...Lortabs just kicked in....yeeeahhhhh)
> 
> 
> 
> My momma always taught me to share!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Poor poor pitiful me. Could be worse...there was a cloudy spot on one of my lungs. Doc said my annoyance with not breathing right caught the pneumonia early! The inhaler has helped greatly already and the steroids will get rid of the spot.
> 
> Gonna have a sympathy drank in a minute...






Yo thumbs ain't got NUTTIN on Jaguar !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2012)

Nasty, Yucky, Icky drizzly can't do a dang thing outside weather. I hate it.


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nasty, Yucky, Icky drizzly can't do a dang thing outside weather. I hate it.



It is good drinking weather...ifin you drink!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nasty, Yucky, Icky drizzly can't do a dang thing outside weather. I hate it.



Awww quit complaining and join us fer a drank messican


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2012)

Time to roll up outta here,headin over to the hosiptal to see lightning.Ya'll don't drink to hard just cause it's friday!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

quinn said:


> Time to roll up outta here,headin over to the hosiptal to see lightning.Ya'll don't drink to hard just cause it's friday!



We will control ourselves....only 3 or 4 at a time


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nasty, Yucky, Icky drizzly can't do a dang thing outside weather. I hate it.



Yep, sitting in the truck while it is drizzling can be quite taxing......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo thumbs ain't got NUTTIN on Jaguar !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

quinn said:


> Time to roll up outta here,headin over to the hosiptal to see lightning.Ya'll don't drink to hard just cause it's friday!



Tell Lightnin we said Hey!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2012)

Well Ms Quack is on her way home , I'm cooking cheekun breast, and jalapeno/cheese sausage stuffed poke chops.



I'm hopin to stuff a lil sausage later . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't believe my results
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tendons are inflamed. And it's a slight sprain too. Really glad we caught the pneumonia...had it twice before. It's AWFUL stuff. Rob kept telling me I was just paranoid...but, I knew something wasn't right cause I couldn't inhale much at all without coughing


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Ms Quack is on her way home , I'm cooking cheekun breast, and jalapeno/cheese sausage stuffed poke chops.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hopin to stuff a lil sausage later . . .



Ummmm......nope I don't have a thing here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Ms Quack is on her way home , I'm cooking cheekun breast, and jalapeno/cheese sausage stuffed poke chops.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hopin to stuff a lil sausage later . . .





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ummmm......nope I don't have a thing here.



Still thinkin though, huh ???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotta go try and cook with one hand...later y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go try and cook with one hand...later y'all!



TC, gal!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Ms Quack is on her way home , I'm cooking cheekun breast, and jalapeno/cheese sausage stuffed poke chops.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hopin to stuff a lil sausage later . . .



  

Tell Miz Dawn I said hey


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 20, 2012)

You idjits keep it down in here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

glue stick is making me woozy......
Why won't the tree's line up? Either the roads are off or the property lines don't match. This sux...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> glue stick is making me woozy......
> Why won't the tree's line up? Either the roads are off or the property lines don't match. This sux...



What in tarnation you doin Bama ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2012)

afternoon drivelers.  Sure looks like the creek will be full after tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> glue stick is making me woozy......
> Why won't the tree's line up? Either the roads are off or the property lines don't match. This sux...



You finishing off that cut n paste book you got for Christmas?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon drivelers.  Sure looks like the creek will be full after tomorrow.



Glad you said that. I still need to make a run to the likker store...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> glue stick is making me woozy......
> Why won't the tree's line up? Either the roads are off or the property lines don't match. This sux...



I hear ameristep is now offering a brand new line of property maps. They're made to put in their blinds, and are made of the same high quality material. Maybe you should get in touch with them.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I hear ameristep is now offering a brand new line of property maps. They're made to put in their blinds, and are made of the same high quality material. Maybe you should get in touch with them.



Nah....he is a essence of glue connoisseur........


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Poor poor pitiful me. Could be worse...there was a cloudy spot on one of my lungs. Doc said my annoyance with not breathing right caught the pneumonia early! The inhaler has helped greatly already and the steroids will get rid of the spot.
> 
> Gonna have a sympathy drank in a minute...



Good to see you have your priorities in order...I see MUSTARD on the chalkboard!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What in tarnation you doin Bama ?



Google maps has a recent satellite pic of my hunting lease taken last June or so. I wanted to make a poster of it but when printing, all i could get was about 5x7 sections or so. However, it was just a waste of ink because as i scrolled and printed, the details got distorted. between each section and they don't line up right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Ms Quack is on her way home , I'm cooking cheekun breast, and jalapeno/cheese sausage stuffed poke chops.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hopin to stuff a lil sausage later . . .



OH LAWD, only YOU could get away with that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cookin some of Keebs spicey peanuts here and the house smells GREAT. Thanks Keebs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been eating lean cuisines for supper but it doesn't seem to be making me lose weight. I just finished 3 of the Chicken with Penne Pasta but only ate the dessert out of 2 of them. 
Oh well, the things i'm willing to do....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cookin some of Keebs spicey peanuts here and the house smells GREAT. Thanks Keebs.


 You sooooo welcome, girl!

 3
fixin to cook lemon pepper baked cheekun to go wiff granma's corn & butterbeans...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You sooooo welcome, girl!
> 
> 3
> fixin to cook lemon pepper baked cheekun to go wiff granma's corn & butterbeans...........



Now, i'm hungry again.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Now, i'm hungry again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Hey Shuggums...

Well maybe Otis can get a date now. The Military has officially dumped the BCG's...

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2012/01/military-eyeglasses-recruits-012012w/


----------



## Swede (Jan 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Shuggums...
> 
> Well maybe Otis can get a date now. The Military has officially dumped the BCG's...
> 
> http://www.armytimes.com/news/2012/01/military-eyeglasses-recruits-012012w/



had me a few pair of those



Hey old people


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Shuggums...
> 
> Well maybe Otis can get a date now. The Military has officially dumped the BCG's...
> 
> http://www.armytimes.com/news/2012/01/military-eyeglasses-recruits-012012w/


 Bless his heart!



Swede said:


> had me a few pair of those
> 
> 
> 
> Hey old people


 Heeeeelllooooooooooo Swede.......... hey, Wait juss a minute!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

NOW, I am roasting tomatillos to make Verde Salsa.........


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Tendons are inflamed. And it's a slight sprain too. Really glad we caught the pneumonia...had it twice before. It's AWFUL stuff. Rob kept telling me I was just paranoid...but, I knew something wasn't right cause I couldn't inhale much at all without coughing




Dang girl.  Hope you get to feeling better all around real soon. 

Take it easy on those Loratabs, I'm surprised they gave em to you with even a slight pneumonia diagnosis. 

Tell hubby to cook and watch the babies and let you get some rest.  






rhbama3 said:


> glue stick is making me woozy......
> Why won't the tree's line up? Either the roads are off or the property lines don't match. This sux...




How

many

times

have

we

told

you

not

to

sniff

the

glue. 









rhbama3 said:


> Google maps has a recent satellite pic of my hunting lease taken last June or so. I wanted to make a poster of it but when printing, all i could get was about 5x7 sections or so. However, it was just a waste of ink because as i scrolled and printed, the details got distorted. between each section and they don't line up right.





Well iffin you hadn't sniffed up all the glue, you could've put em on a poster board and made one big map.... after you pieced em all together... which might prove to be slightly difficult due to the glue sniffin buzz you're probably experiencing.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NOW, I am roasting tomatillos to make Verde Salsa.........



So what time is Brunch?   


Well, no Schley County for me tomorrow.  Mini-Me has GMEA band clinics from 8 til 1. 

Just as well. BUSY week at work and I'm pooped. 

Fishbait and I went to Wallyworld this evening and were checking out the bird seed in the garden section (don't ask why we need multiple 50lb bags  ) and man, I started sneezing, nose pouring, eyes watering... Became a walking mess of an allergic reaction.  

Came home and took two Benadryl and only got about 90 minutes of relief. It's starting again.  Gonna take a Hydroxyzine in a few minutes and if that don't stop it, I'll be hunting me a Doc-In-A-Box early morning. This is for the birds(seed). 



Ahhhh.... Friday. Spinach pizza, Happy Tracks ice cream and a few episodes of House Hunters International. Life is good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dang girl.  Hope you get to feeling better all around real soon.
> 
> Take it easy on those Loratabs, I'm surprised they gave em to you with even a slight pneumonia diagnosis.
> 
> ...



It said it was non-toxic glue! 
It tastes bad too. 
I'm gonna get a big map of the property made even if i have to order one of them sateliite imagery thingies.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



You been sniffin the glue too huh?        




At this point, I'm second guessing the Hydroxyzine and wondering if an Icehouse might have the better effect.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> So what time is Brunch?
> 
> 
> Well, no Schley County for me tomorrow.  Mini-Me has GMEA band clinics from 8 til 1.
> ...



well, if the weather holds up next weekend, we'll ride all over stewart county in a 4-wheeler V-formation.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It said it was non-toxic glue!
> It tastes bad too.
> I'm gonna get a big map of the property made even if i have to order one of them sateliite imagery thingies.



Wobbert-Woo!  You know I wuvs you wif all my heart. 

However...

When you start talking about contacting NASA just so we can kill a few hogs, you've gone too far.   




Where's Bubbette? I'm gonna text her and tell her to lock you and Woozer out in the front yard for some fresh air and to clear the glue fumes outta your head.  (I know it won't do Woozer any good, but at least you'll have company)


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!  You know I wuvs you wif all my heart.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...



Knowledge is power, Baby! 
Bubbette is sitting in an Olive Garden in Macon right now, but feel free to call her up. I hope her food gets cold.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh yeah,  I remember why Bait dragged me to Walmart in the first place. 

He's been complaing that my new kitty (Spot) eats too much and I needed to buy him his own food so the indoor kitties can keep their high-priced meals all to themselves. 

Then he informs me that he and mini-me had renamed Spot. I got mad cause they kept calling him Scrappy-Doodle. 

So now they call him Scrappy-CoCo.    

They say he's a prissy metrosexual cat.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Knowledge is power, Baby!
> Bubbette is sitting in an Olive Garden in Macon right now, but feel free to call her up. I hope her food gets cold.



I swear the boys in suits and unmarked vans are gonna pull up in yours or our driveway one day. 


But Mr. FBI sir, I SWEAR, they were just looking for hogs.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Knowledge is power, Baby!
> Bubbette is sitting in an Olive Garden in Macon right now, but feel free to call her up. I hope her food gets cold.



I would NEVER pull someone away from OG breadsticks or neverending salad.  


Good grief, I think the Benadryl has given me a twelven-ish coplex tonight, keep having to go back and edit spelling errors.  

Making me sleepy at least.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I swear the boys in suits and unmarked vans are gonna pull up in yours or our driveway one day.
> 
> 
> But Mr. FBI sir, I SWEAR, they were just looking for hogs.



Hey, Fishbro wants to unload that machine gun of his on a herd of hogs so bad he can't stand it. We got to find a spot where he can shoot more than 4 bullets at a time.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> So what time is Brunch?


Well, got the Verde done, ain't impressed, which I didn't have any cilantro, that MAY be the trouble, but I ain't giving up yet!
Dang, T, you need to get on shots or sumthin, you worry me wiff them allergies!


rhbama3 said:


> It said it was non-toxic glue!
> *It tastes bad too*.
> I'm gonna get a big map of the property made even if i have to order one of them sateliite imagery thingies.


Why does this statement NOT surprise me??



turtlebug said:


> You been sniffin the glue too huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ICEHOUSE!!! YES!


turtlebug said:


> I swear the boys in suits and unmarked vans are gonna pull up in yours or our driveway one day.
> 
> 
> But Mr. FBI sir, I SWEAR, they were just looking for hogs.


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2012)

How come every time i walk the dogs and there is a drop of rain anywhere in this great state, it waits until im all the way at the end of the street to come down in sheets?

 Never fails.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna get a big map of the property made even if i have to order one of them sateliite imagery thingies.



Robert, you can have Staples, Office Depot, or FedEx Office print you a large format image of your property.


Staples: http://www.staplescopycenter.com/AS...EtQoE/0BOKJGlrlw4J/rc7N9TpJQSFcoyGzbrFFu6mpYX

FedEx: http://www.snapfish.com/fedex/productdetail/prd=framedposter


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Fishbro wants to unload that machine gun of his on a herd of hogs so bad he can't stand it. We got to find a spot where he can shoot more than 4 bullets at a time.



The SX-AR is old news now. He was SUPPOSED to be out looking for me a 20g 1187 today but came home with visions of a Mini-14 dancing in his head. 

I hate it when he's off during the week. 

But the pawn shops love it.   





Keebs said:


> Well, got the Verde done, ain't impressed, which I didn't have any cilantro, that MAY be the trouble, but I ain't giving up yet!
> Dang, T, you need to get on shots or sumthin, you worry me wiff them allergies!
> 
> Why does this statement NOT surprise me??
> ...




Cilantro is overrated, use whiskey.  

I know. I need to do something but the way our insurance keeps excluding treatments and such, I'm not sure I can afford the shots now. My stoopid ENT charged me $350 just to look in my sinuses with a light last time.  

And he's part of the only ENT practice in town. 



Then again, it could be that I've been out of my Allegra for three days and kept forgetting to stop and get more.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

slip said:


> How come every time i walk the dogs and there is a drop of rain anywhere in this great state, it waits until im all the way at the end of the street to come down in sheets?
> 
> Never fails.




Cause the Ugly Chicken Gods are not amused at your hat making skills.    





Les Miles said:


> Robert, you can have Staples, Office Depot, or FedEx Office print you a large format image of your property.
> 
> 
> Staples: http://www.staplescopycenter.com/AS...EtQoE/0BOKJGlrlw4J/rc7N9TpJQSFcoyGzbrFFu6mpYX
> ...



STOP ENCOURAGING HIM!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

slip said:


> How come every time i walk the dogs and there is a drop of rain anywhere in this great state, it waits until im all the way at the end of the street to come down in sheets?
> 
> Never fails.


Where was Murphy lurking?????



turtlebug said:


> The SX-AR is old news now. He was SUPPOSED to be out looking for me a 20g 1187 today but came home with visions of a Mini-14 dancing in his head.
> 
> I hate it when he's off during the week.
> 
> ...


 TBUG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> The SX-AR is old news now. He was SUPPOSED to be out looking for me a 20g 1187 today but came home with visions of a Mini-14 dancing in his head.
> 
> I hate it when he's off during the week.
> 
> But the pawn shops love it.


Oh, oh Mini-14's are fun


turtlebug said:


> Cause the Ugly Chicken Gods are not amused at your hat making skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Speaking of .... dang things got their 'fro wet so we turned the heat lamp on .... 


Keebs said:


> Where was Murphy lurking?????
> 
> 
> TBUG!!!!!!!!!!!



I think he's got a spot on my shoulder beside the guy with a pitchfork.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Where was Murphy lurking?????
> 
> 
> TBUG!!!!!!!!!!!



Trust me, I have a HUGE bottle now. 

Fishbait wouldn't let me leave Walmart without it. 

Have to wait til in the morning though, makes me hyper so I can't take it at night. 










Where's Waldo?  

And where'd Swed-ee go to? 

And where's Wobbert-Woo!  go?  

And

and

and

this one time, at bandcamp.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Robert, you can have Staples, Office Depot, or FedEx Office print you a large format image of your property.
> 
> 
> Staples: http://www.staplescopycenter.com/AS...EtQoE/0BOKJGlrlw4J/rc7N9TpJQSFcoyGzbrFFu6mpYX
> ...


I've had small maps blown up before, but they lose so much detail the larger you go. I may change my mind if i keep seeing how much these satellite imagery sites wanna charge for a 36 x 48.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh, oh Mini-14's are fun
> 
> Speaking of .... dang things got their 'fro wet so we turned the heat lamp on ....
> 
> ...



I'll settle for the 10-22 with a 50 round nanner clip.   

But yeah, they're a blast to play with. 




Dude, you need to get them chickens some Afro-Sheen so the water will just run right off of their do. 

They really need a maintenance free hairstyle. Have you tried putting them in dreds?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

slip said:


> I think he's got a spot on my shoulder beside the guy with a pitchfork.





Nope, you must have his twin brother cause I'm pretty darned sure Wobbert-Woo!  has the original Murphy.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> STOP ENCOURAGING HIM!



Don't be hatin'!!! 

I was trying to be helpful


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cause the Ugly Chicken Gods are not amused at your hat making skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?
We give you a place to sleep, we feed you, we arm you, and then we stick you in a stand that has a lot of hog activity. We know this because we feed the hogs corn  and download trail cams every two weeks. WE do all this for you to have the chance to pick out your pig for the year and then name him. Fishbro and i review pic's and maps to find you suitable targets and ........ what was the question again?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't be hatin'!!!
> 
> I was trying to be helpful



No! Stop! You have no idea how bad they are. 


I honestly believe if they could put GPS trackers on the hogs, they would. 

You ever seen two grown men sit in a living room floor going over a 5' x 3' map of a piece of land saying "I think that big boar is living here.... that sow and her 17 head of young'uns is over here. This ridge right here is where Sam the coyote and his mangy buddies live and beside these two trees is where the three legged hog with one eye and a curly tail is staying". 

It's sad. It truly is a sad thing to watch.


----------



## Swede (Jan 20, 2012)

and

this one time, at bandcamp.......


I'm listening


I thought you folks got some new smilies, didn't pay the smily bill again huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> No! Stop! You have no idea how bad they are.
> 
> 
> I honestly believe if they could put GPS trackers on the hogs, they would.
> ...



ohhh.... i'm a telling.......


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What?
> We give you a place to sleep, we feed you, we arm you, and then we stick you in a stand that has a lot of hog activity. We know this because we feed the hogs corn  and download trail cams every two weeks. WE do all this for you to have the chance to pick out your pig for the year and then name him. Fishbro and i review pic's and maps to find you suitable targets and ........ what was the question again?




I had to drag your BaitBro awak from 50 pound bags of birdseed, kicking and screaming tonight. 

Do you really think his mind is on hogs?    














Just kidding (not about the bird see thing though). 

I love the yearly hog chasing as much as yall do. Unfortunately mini-me's band activities are gonna put a hurting on my participation this year even worse than the last.    


It's so cute to see the two of you lookin like widdle boys though.


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'll settle for the 10-22 with a 50 round nanner clip.
> 
> But yeah, they're a blast to play with.
> 
> ...


Yeah those are a lot of fun to, and cheaper all the way around .... Even .223 gets painful to replace after a while. 

Chickens with dreds? Awesome mental image


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2012)

Swede said:


> and
> 
> this one time, at bandcamp.......
> 
> ...





I dunno. Never went to band camp.  


243 giveth and 243 taketh away.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> No! Stop! You have no idea how bad they are.
> 
> 
> I honestly believe if they could put GPS trackers on the hogs, they would.
> ...



I bet they also discuss how hot Danica looks in a firesuit.


----------



## Swede (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I dunno. Never went to band camp.
> 
> 
> 243 giveth and 243 taketh away.



Yall let some dances with buffalo dude run things around here?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh, oh Mini-14's are fun
> 
> Speaking of .... dang things got their 'fro wet so we turned the heat lamp on ....
> 
> ...


 I can see that...........


turtlebug said:


> Trust me, I have a HUGE bottle now.
> 
> Fishbait wouldn't let me leave Walmart without it.
> 
> ...


Benedryl don't knock you out, huh?



turtlebug said:


> Dude, you need to get them chickens some Afro-Sheen so the water will just run right off of their do.
> 
> They really need a maintenance free hairstyle. Have you tried putting them in dreds?





turtlebug said:


> Nope, you must have his twin brother cause I'm pretty darned sure Wobbert-Woo!  has the original Murphy.


 Yep!


rhbama3 said:


> What?
> We give you a place to sleep, we feed you, we arm you, and then we stick you in a stand that has a lot of hog activity. We know this because we feed the hogs corn  and download trail cams every two weeks. WE do all this for you to have the chance to pick out your pig for the year and then name him. Fishbro and i review pic's and maps to find you suitable targets and ........ what was the question again?


The question WAS, which bow will look best on said named piggie!


Swede said:


> and
> 
> this one time, at bandcamp.......
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> ohhh.... i'm a telling.......


 YOU just did!


turtlebug said:


> I dunno. Never went to band camp.
> 
> 
> 243 giveth and 243 taketh away.


 yeah he does!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey peeps, anything good happnin in here?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Swede said:


> Yall let some dances with buffalo dude run things around here?



Some things haven't changed, Swede-bro. The guy on the buffaloooo...... and Dawg2's Holy Cow are in charge of the Asylum.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It said it was non-toxic glue!
> It tastes bad too.
> I'm gonna get a big map of the property made even if i have to order one of them sateliite imagery thingies.



Gotta quit sniffin that stuff bro......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Gotta quit sniffin that stuff bro......



looks like i picked the wrong week to quit amphetamines....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey peeps, anything good happnin in here?


: it's Friday night..........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Heyyyyy Keebs........
Well gonna call it a night, got to get up early in the am and go to ATL for a volleyball tourney. Maybe I will get a chance to catch up with some of the ATL Woodites whilst i am up there........


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Well my foodplot is almost done


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> : it's Friday night..........



yeah, buit i'm on call.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Heyyyyy Keebs........
> Well gonna call it a night, got to get up early in the am and go to ATL for a volleyball tourney. Maybe I will get a chance to catch up with some of the ATL Woodites whilst i am up there........


 safe travels, good luck to the WIT (remember, Wow In Training) [her tourney, right?] and hope you lift a few with some ATL woody folks!


rhbama3 said:


> yeah, buit i'm on call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 WHAT?????????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Well my foodplot is almost done



kinda late to be starting a foodplot ain't it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHAT?????????



Just a simple interjection


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just a simple interjection


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> kinda late to be starting a foodplot ain't it?



nah, he's just an early planner


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi ya'll

I might need to be....


Heavily Moderated tonight     




Ya'll star watchers?

Big dipper has been almost  2 o'clock due south every night.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

cheeeekun is cooked, STARVING!!!!!!! Later folks!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Hi ya'll
> 
> I might need to be....
> 
> ...



don't say that too loud, you'll get stuck with a title


----------



## Self! (Jan 20, 2012)

I got stripped of my title


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> don't say that too loud, you'll get stuck with a title



That was a rub


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 20, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> I got stripped of my title



Yeh. What's up wid dat?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> I got stripped of my title



you want it back? I can probably arrange that. I've got friends in high places


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dang girl.  Hope you get to feeling better all around real soon.
> 
> Take it easy on those Loratabs, I'm surprised they gave em to you with even a slight pneumonia diagnosis.
> 
> Tell hubby to cook and watch the babies and let you get some rest.



Thanks Tbug. They gave me the lortab for my thumb. I have tendonitis and a sprain. Everything is swollen, and I can't move it.



William H Bonney said:


> I got stripped of my title



What'd it say? I missed it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> kinda late to be starting a foodplot ain't it?



I'm thinkin he layed out a bunch of candy bars, lollipops, peanut butter cups, licorice stix, etc. to lure some of them lil heifers in


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What'd it say? I missed it!



"I luv LSU"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dang girl.  Hope you get to feeling better all around real soon.
> 
> Take it easy on those Loratabs, I'm surprised they gave em to you with even a slight pneumonia diagnosis.
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


> Where's Waldo?
> 
> And where'd Swed-ee go to?
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Benedryl don't knock you out, huh?


I was kinda thinking the same thing!!........Tbug was on roll tonight

Good evening folks!!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Hehe no I cleared a foodplot out on side of a clear cut got it cleared trees delimbed 20ft up raked down to earth its a 60by100


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Hehe no I cleared a foodplot out on side of a clear cut got it cleared trees delimbed 20ft up raked down to earth its a 60by100



Sounds like ya like yard work....I got a few acres I need cleared!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear oh dear HELPPPPP the girl that left is BACK what to do what to do


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sounds like ya like yard work....I got a few acres I need cleared!



Oh I love it anything outdoors I will do it I promise that


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Oh dear oh dear HELPPPPP the girl that left is BACK what to do what to do



RUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNN!

Wait. Who is she?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Later y'all....think I'll go watch something on TV


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

U mean you didn see my ""who needs girls post"" she left me 3 weeks ago then come back then left again nows she's back only to tell me she needed a break. And goodbye :''(


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Oh dear oh dear HELPPPPP the girl that left is BACK what to do what to do



sell her at auction?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> U mean you didn see my ""who needs girls post"" she left me 3 weeks ago then come back then left again nows she's back only to tell me she needed a break. And goodbye :''(



Oh yeah.....RUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> sell her at auction?


















G'nite Moppett!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Hi ya'll
> 
> I might need to be....
> 
> ...


Not anymore. They get uncomfortable when you stare at them and then call the police. 


William H Bonney said:


> I got stripped of my title


It didn't match your eyes anyway. 


whitetail hunter said:


> Hehe no I cleared a foodplot out on side of a clear cut got it cleared trees delimbed 20ft up raked down to earth its a 60by100


So.... you cleaned out a foodplot and stripped all the cover around it in a clearcut. Good luck with that. 


whitetail hunter said:


> Oh dear oh dear HELPPPPP the girl that left is BACK what to do what to do



Ignore her. Seriously, give her a good shunning. They all got a snake in their head that gets confused when the guy does it first.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Oh dear oh dear HELPPPPP the girl that left is BACK what to do what to do


Ignore her........It will drive her crazy........On second thought nevermind!!.........She's probably already there!!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

she said goodbye:''( I'm broken now


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> G'nite Moppett!!!!!!!!



Night Keebs


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 20, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> U mean you didn see my ""who needs girls post"" she left me 3 weeks ago then come back then left again nows she's back only to tell me she needed a break. And goodbye :''(



Dude. Life is to short. But enjoy growing up and get wiser everyday. I've lived the life your living and wouldn't trade the experience for a million bucks.

Be safe around them animals and equipment


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> she said goodbye:''( I'm broken now



have you joined e-harmony yet?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

keebs!!!!!!!!!

I found a recipe for bacon jam!!!!   MUST HAVE BACON JAM!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> keebs!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I found a recipe for bacon jam!!!!   MUST HAVE BACON JAM!!!!!!!



Bacon Jam? Wouldn't that be called Crisco?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bacon Jam? Wouldn't that be called Crisco?



HUSH 

It has onions and hot sauce and other stuff....MUST HAVE IT!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bacon Jam? Wouldn't that be called Crisco?


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> HUSH
> 
> It has onions and hot sauce and other stuff....MUST HAVE IT!!



Ok...so it's Spicy Crisco.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



You too!! Hush it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Ok...so it's Spicy Crisco.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You too!! Hush it


Wha??


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Night yall:'(


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





243Savage said:


> Ok...so it's Spicy Crisco.


Ya'll have to giver her a little leeway. She 's hopped up on pain-meds, flu meds, and has a sprained thumb. Bacon jelly won't sounds sound so good when she wakes up( or comes to) in the morning. 


Sugar Plum said:


> You too!! Hush it


uh uh....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll have to giver her a little leeway. She 's hopped up on pain-meds, flu meds, and has a sprained thumb. Bacon jelly won't sounds sound so good when she wakes up( or comes to) in the morning.
> 
> uh uh....





Gonna hit the sack. I'm seein' dancin' 'nanners!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I read it all an now my head hurts


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good God 

Let the girl have some bacon jam and enjoy it

She deserves it

Sounds like it would be good on pizza


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I read it all an now my head hurts


Check out this one!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=670147


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2012)

Gonna finish this drank then its 

I'm makin a crow run in the mornin to get the first trip kinks outta my gear


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Check out this one!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=670147



Done did   

Y'all know I phone post 80% of the time an I ain bad till I drink a few


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gonna finish this drank then its
> 
> I'm makin a crow run in the mornin to get the first trip kinks outta my gear


Later!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Done did
> 
> Y'all know I phone post 80% of the time an I ain bad till I drink a few



You mean like last night??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I read it all an now my head hurts


what possessed you to do that? 


Lukikus2 said:


> Good God
> 
> Let the girl have some bacon jam and enjoy it
> 
> ...



Sorry, it's who we are. It's what we do...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Y'all know I phone post 80% of the time an I ain bad till I drink a few





Sugar Plum said:


> You mean like last night??


Pot......Meet kettle!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> what possessed you to do that?
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's who we are. It's what we do...



x2

Did this remind anyone else of a song?


Color-coded responses? Oh yes i did!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pot......Meet kettle!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> x2
> 
> Did this remind anyone else of a song?
> 
> ...



well y'all, i'm on my way to the doctor. I'm afraid my eyes have done went bad. I could have sworn the letters that are now in pink were green when i posted that


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pot......Meet kettle!!





Sugar Plum said:


>


Just call em Like I see em!!

G'night Honey Plum!!


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 20, 2012)

I reckon I'll be digging snow all weekend.  It's coming down hard right now.   


_... Winter Storm Warning remains in effect from 11 PM this evening
to 11 PM MST Saturday... 

A Winter Storm Warning remains in effect from 11 PM this evening
to 11 PM MST Saturday. 

* Summary and timing... snow will continue to overspread
 Yellowstone early tonight... becoming heavy at times after
 midnight. The heaviest snowfall is expected between 4 am and 10
 am Saturday... and mainly impact the southwest quarter of the park.

* Snow accumulations... 2 to 4 inches in the north with 8 to 12
 inches in the mountains... and locally higher amounts approaching
 18 inches possible in the south.

* Wind and visibility... southwest winds 25 to 35 mph with gusts 
in excess of 50 mph over higher peaks... becoming west by 
Saturday evening. Visibility will be reduced to near zero at 
times. 

* Impacts... outdoor activities and travel may become extremely 
treacherous as the strong winds and heavy snow combine to 
produce whiteout conditions. 

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Storm Warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather
conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of
snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in
an emergency. If you must travel... keep an extra flashlight... 
food... and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency._


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2012)

243Savage said:


> I reckon I'll be digging snow all weekend.  It's coming down hard right now.
> 
> 
> _... Winter Storm Warning remains in effect from 11 PM this evening
> ...



Yeah ... its gunna be 68 here tomorrow.


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah ... its gunna be 68 here tomorrow.



I'm seriously thinking about getting a set of mattracks for my Jeep.  They're kinda pricey though.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

243Savage said:


> I reckon I'll be digging snow all weekend.  It's coming down hard right now.
> 
> 
> _... Winter Storm Warning remains in effect from 11 PM this evening
> ...



send a little of it our way


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> send a little of it our way


.........I kind of enjoy the fact that I don't have to dig my truck out of a snowbank every morning before I go to work!!........


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........I kind of enjoy the fact that I don't have to dig my truck out of a snowbank every morning before I go to work!!........



that's why i said send a _little_ our way


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> that's why i said send a _little_ our way


Dude!!... A little capitalization wouldn't hurt!!


Ain't you read this thread yet??

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=670147


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dude!!... A little capitalization wouldn't hurt!!
> 
> 
> Ain't you read this thread yet??
> ...



Yeah, i saw it. 


He's a day late and a dollar short......that's old news.......

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=667969


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2012)

243Savage said:


> I'm seriously thinking about getting a set of mattracks for my Jeep.  They're kinda pricey though.



Just put them on the public's tab.  Your ultimate big house boss seems to.  :roll eyes:

Woke up as usual, coffee is perking but I will probably take a it is still dark outside nap.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks Tbug. They gave me the lortab for my thumb. I have tendonitis and a sprain. Everything is swollen, and I can't move it.




No silly.    

I meant that giving Loratab, even for a sprain, with pneumonia can be kinda tricky. Supresses the respiratory system which is the last thing you want when you've got pneumonia. 

Just take it easy. 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was kinda thinking the same thing!!........Tbug was on roll tonight
> 
> Good evening folks!!




Dude, between the Benadryl, Mucinex and general exhaustion, I fell asleep with my laptop on my chest and fingers on the keys.  Glad I didn't post in my sleep.    I'd hate to wake up and find BANNED under my name. 


Okay Keebs, it might not have been an allergic reaction to turkey bai.... errr.... birdseed.  Neck is swollen, throat feels like razor blades and everything hurts. I feel safe saying I done picked up a cold or something from some of the folks at work that have been sick.  

Oh well, as long as I'm better by next weekend.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Mornin' errbody!






turtlebug said:


> No silly.
> 
> I meant that giving Loratab, even for a sprain, with pneumonia can be kinda tricky. Supresses the respiratory system which is the last thing you want when you've got pneumonia.
> 
> Just take it easy.



Ohhhhhh. I follow you now. Thanks for the heads up. I'll just stick them in my medicine cabinet for when the migraines hit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' errbody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mernin' SP, it's a rumblin and rainin up here this mornin, so no work outside for me today...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

A dang bomb just went off down the road!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A dang bomb just went off down the road!!!



Sounds like one just hit here, too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> x2
> 
> Did this remind anyone else of a song?
> 
> ...


no song tat i can think of at the moment. 


turtlebug said:


> No silly.
> 
> I meant that giving Loratab, even for a sprain, with pneumonia can be kinda tricky. Supresses the respiratory system which is the last thing you want when you've got pneumonia.
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> A dang bomb just went off down the road!!!



transformer blow up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> no song tat i can think of at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big cloud to ground lightning. Sounded like they dropped a MOAB...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Big cloud to ground lightning. Sounded like they dropped a MOAB...



ah. We've had some light rain down here since yesterday but no thunderstorms.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Morning everyone:'(


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ah. We've had some light rain down here since yesterday but no thunderstorms.



Just wait...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait...



I sure miss your weather radar sticky.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I sure miss your weather radar sticky.


 me too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I sure miss your weather radar sticky.



Tell it to 243. He's the evil LSU fan that took them down...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell it to 243. He's the evil LSU fan that took them down...


 lemme at him, lemmmeee at him............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

go here and type in your zip or city. It's better anyway.

http://weatherspark.com/


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> go here and type in your zip or city. It's better anyway.
> 
> http://weatherspark.com/


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> go here and type in your zip or city. It's better anyway.
> 
> http://weatherspark.com/



Need to turn the spigot off up here... Came in to Stockbridge using a paddle


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Need to turn the spigot off up here... Came in to Stockbridge using a paddle



Sit right there for another 1/2 hour, it'll get real interesting..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell it to 243. He's the evil LSU fan that took them down...



That's what happens when you put Commander Corndog in charge.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sit right there for another 1/2 hour, it'll get real interesting..



Great.... We are in a giant warehouse with a bunch of people and volleyballs flying everywhere.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2012)

drizzling here but the radar says it will open up again soon.


----------



## Self! (Jan 21, 2012)

morning folks! 71 degrees and sunny ere


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> go here and type in your zip or city. It's better anyway.
> 
> http://weatherspark.com/



Thanks, Bro!
Just saved it to my favorites!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> morning folks! 71 degrees and sunny ere



Shush it bean eater...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2012)

Well we got one crow. Fergot batteries, lost remote, misplaced shells, call trouble an retune, mebbe I be ready fer the next trip


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> morning folks! 71 degrees and sunny ere


 uuuhhh Bonney?  I hope you ain't plannin on firing that there gun in your avatar any time soon............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well we got one crow. Fergot batteries, lost remote, misplaced shells, call trouble an retune, mebbe I be ready fer the next trip



Sounds like you went hunting with RHBama...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like you went hunting with RHBama...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Whoa! The bottom just fell out here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whoa! The bottom just fell out here!



I had that happen once after some bad mexican food.

OH, you meant!!! ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2012)

Nasty day for sure.....got all my errands run, got caught in a torrential downpour about 5 miles from the house.

Couple bowls of chili under my belt, gettin ready for a bunch of finger food tonight and some wadin 

Oh yeah, almost ran over a theif at Home Depot, had I known he just stole someone's wallet I would have bumped him anyway


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had that happen once after some bad mexican food.
> 
> OH, you meant!!! ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nasty day for sure.....got all my errands run, got caught in a torrential downpour about 5 miles from the house.
> 
> Couple bowls of chili under my belt, gettin ready for a bunch of finger food tonight and some wadin
> 
> Oh yeah, almost ran over a theif at Home Depot, had I known he just stole someone's wallet I would have bumped him anyway



You shoulda' took him out at the knees...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You shoulda' took him out at the knees...




He was racin across the parking lot as I was driving in the entrance road, I thought I was going to hit him, because he never let up. Then his hat blew off and he turned around to pick it up  At that point, I thought, "Oh well, I can make it by him". He had frantically resumed by then, I had checked up just a tad and he had to skirt around behind me, close. Had I known he had someone's wallet and was being chased all I had to do was hit the brake and.....BAMMMMM


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He was racin across the parking lot as I was driving in the entrance road, I thought I was going to hit him, because he never let up. Then his hat blew off and he turned around to pick it up  At that point, I thought, "Oh well, I can make it by him". He had frantically resumed by then, I had checked up just a tad and he had to skirt around behind me, close. Had I known he had someone's wallet and was being chased all I had to do was hit the brake and.....BAMMMMM



Was he low runnin' with his britches around his knees?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was he low runnin' with his britches around his knees?



Nosir.....he was a white dude and the victim was a black guy in pursuit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nosir.....he was a white dude and the victim was a black guy in pursuit.



So the victim couldn't catch him cause HE was low runnin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2012)

Not looking forward to work tonight, looks like the storm has passed, BUT it's gonna be a mess out there tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not looking forward to work tonight, looks like the storm has passed, BUT it's gonna be a mess out there tonight.



unless the system starts moving Southeast, we are gonna get left out. Everything is passing North of us.  The pig farm in Stewart County is getting hammered right now, though. I guess Fishbro better bring the chainsaw next weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> unless the system starts moving Southeast, we are gonna get left out. Everything is passing North of us.  The pig farm in Stewart County is getting hammered right now, though. I guess Fishbro better bring the chainsaw next weekend.



The system has been moving southeast all day long, the cells are training to the east, but the system is moving southeast..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2012)

Those idjits at work better have the diesel pumps running, or I'ma gonna TELLLLLLLLLLL !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The system has been moving southeast all day long, the cells are training to the east, but the system is moving southeast..



Great. Just great....
and now the beeper went off. I'm Big house bound, but hopefully not for too long.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2012)

Man it's dead in here, might as get ready for work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's dead in here, might as get ready for work.



Sorry, busy watchin radars and throwing darts over in the PF..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 21, 2012)

Interesting weather today!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Interesting weather today!



Ain't it though. Reckon Nic knows he needs to be lookin for a gopher hole to crawl into real soon?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't it though. Reckon Nic knows he needs to be lookin for a gopher hole to crawl into real soon?


 you sure you wanna scare a gopher that bad?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sure you wanna scare a gopher that bad?!?!



The gopher would be happy that Nic was pluggin the hole from all the rain that's gonna go in it!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The gopher would be happy that Nic was pluggin the hole from all the rain that's gonna go in it!!



*AT THIS MINUTE* it has eased off......... you weren't kidding! But sitting on the porch the whole time, got me an adult Wiser beverage, got my shower after you gave me the 15 minute warning and all is good............. Got started on the chainsaw party this afternoon, got a LOT cut up & moved outta the way, man, I'm BEAT!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2012)

2 1/4 inches in the rain gauge here in Newton County.

It sure came down steady and at times hard all day.  Nice fog in low lying areas right at night fall.

Beverages all around.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Got ten cordz of wood cut, split and stacked, den de rainz started. So come on,....get cheee some.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Got ten cordz of wood cut, split and stacked, den de rainz started. So come on,....get cheee some.



 HOGTRAP!!!!!!!!! HEY MAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey y'all! Glad Keebs and MrsH22 got signed up for the knife! Got to get the others signed up, too!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey y'all! Glad Keebs and MrsH22 got signed up for the knife! Got to get the others signed up, too!



 NNNOOOOoooooo ssshshshssshhhhhhhh!
How's da thumb doing?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NNNOOOOoooooo ssshshshssshhhhhhhh!
> How's da thumb doing?



 The brace is def helping



gobbleinwoods said:


> Evening honey plum, what are you talking about?  As usual I am in a fog.



Ummmm, nothing. Absolutely nothing


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 21, 2012)

Evening ladies and germs


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HOGTRAP!!!!!!!!! HEY MAN!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Keebles,  I just in an out, on an off ya know. Been buiser than angry beavers and tundra foxez. I do have something for you, in a lot size. Good, good. 
 So tonight i made deer meat, with turnips and taters, with sourdough dread, and pickeled hot peppers. Garnished wit pear rellish, Yummmski, Haaaa


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> The brace is def helping
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, nothing. Absolutely nothing



What'd you stick your thumb in to get it hurt?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Keebles,  I just in an out, on an off ya know. Been buiser than angry beavers and tundra foxez. I do have something for you, in a lot size. Good, good.
> So tonight i made deer meat, with turnips and taters, with sourdough dread, and pickeled hot peppers. Garnished wit pear rellish, Yummmski, Haaaa



Hey Boss. Where  you been hidin' at?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Evening ladies and germs



Cough.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Evening ladies and germs


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Evening ladies and germs





hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Keebles,  I just in an out, on an off ya know. Been buiser than angry beavers and tundra foxez. I do have something for you, in a lot size. Good, good.
> So tonight i made deer meat, with turnips and taters, with sourdough dread, and pickeled hot peppers. Garnished wit pear rellish, Yummmski, Haaaa


 I LOVE surprises!!  When ya coming down to snake hunt??


Sugar Plum said:


> The brace is def helping
> Ummmm, nothing. Absolutely nothing


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you stick your thumb in to get it hurt?



Pickin' up babies all day long. Sprained it and the tendons are inflamed.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Boss. Where  you been hidin' at?


Been working me butt off, and tryin' ta afford my new girlfriend, but still no smokie for me.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pickin' up babies all day long. Sprained it and the tendons are inflamed.



I got some garlic salve fo dat.


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Got ten cordz of wood cut, split and stacked, den de rainz started. So come on,....get cheee some.



HT


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Been working me butt off, and *tryin' ta afford my new girlfriend*, but still no smokie for me.



 say WHAT?????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

slip said:


> HT



Hiya Moppett, I see you saw my g'nite note to ya!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE surprises!!  When ya coming down to snake hunt??


I wish i were there now!  It will be when warm and on the move, also need to camp and fry also.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> I got some garlic salve fo dat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pickin' up babies all day long. Sprained it and the tendons are inflamed.



You need a thumb massage??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> say WHAT?????


Yeah, she be over in Butler. Costs me $800 a visit. Sho is powerful and sharp too. Sweeeeet.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

slip said:


> HT



Slip- ola, Happy New Year to ya and all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah, she be over in Butler. Costs me $800 a visit. Sho is powerful and sharp too. Sweeeeet.



DUDE!!!! For $800 you could........umm.....nevermind...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 21, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah, she be over in Butler. Costs me $800 a visit. Sho is powerful and sharp too. Sweeeeet.



Must not comment....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> I wish i were there now!  It will be when warm and on the move, also need to camp and fry also.


We could work that out........... I have access to more of the area now than last time, rest up!


hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah, she be over in Butler. Costs me $800 a visit. Sho is powerful and sharp too. Sweeeeet.



 Dude, we need to talk!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DUDE!!!! For $800 you could........umm.....nevermind...


 Oh, no no; see i shoot for effect.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> We could work that out........... I have access to more of the area now than last time, rest up!
> 
> 
> Dude, we need to talk!


Yep, mabe so but i hope to bring her down on my trip to ya. 
 Would that be ,......ok? 
 I know you just love her as much as i do. Soooooo nice. Yep, ok ?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, mabe so but i hope to bring her down on my trip to ya.
> Would that be ,......ok?
> I know you just love her as much as i do. Soooooo nice. Yep, ok ?



Hhhhmmmm, well, it'll be your tent, as long as she can handle the ducks, chickens, cats, horses & dogs, ok wit me!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a thumb massage??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Uh oh, I better start googlin' thumb massages....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm, well, it'll be your tent, as long as she can handle the ducks, chickens, cats, horses & dogs, ok wit me!


Oh, ok.
 I'll bring you something good to enjoy too. Also, let me know what all you need, and i'll get all i can. 
 Well, got to go. Tired, about time for the Yak sack. 
 Pecan ice cream makes me sleepy. All is good. See ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oh, ok.
> I'll bring you something good to enjoy too. Also, let me know what all you need, and i'll get all i can.
> Well, got to go. Tired, about time for the Yak sack.
> Pecan ice cream makes me sleepy. All is good. See ya.



G'night boss...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> G'night boss...


Niters friend.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oh, ok.
> I'll bring you something good to enjoy too. Also, let me know what all you need, and i'll get all i can.
> Well, got to go. Tired, about time for the Yak sack.
> Pecan ice cream makes me sleepy. All is good. See ya.



Just give me a heads up, we'll work things out!
Good to see you back!


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy dadgum cow.

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/east_african_crowned_crane.html






I want.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

If these are 2lb fish then this guy must be 8ft tall with ginormous hands....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=670306


----------



## Self! (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm gonna let yall in on a little secret. If you walking down the street in a city  and happen to look up and gaze at the stars, make sure there in not a telephone pole in your path.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Holy dadgum cow.
> 
> http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/east_african_crowned_crane.html
> 
> ...



Looks like some good fly tying material they're a sportin; I also heard they taste just like chicken..


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like some good fly tying material they're a sportin; I also heard they taste just like chicken..



At $1,500 each they better taste a whole lot better than chicken _and_ lay golden eggs ... 



Oh well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

slip said:


> At $1,500 each they better taste a whole lot better than chicken _and_ lay golden eggs ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.



Never mind, I can't afford those hackles...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2012)

Jus one more round


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> I'm gonna let yall in on a little secret. If you walking down the street in a city  and happen to look up and gaze at the stars, make sure there in not a telephone pole in your path.


pics or we won't believe you...........



Hankus said:


> Jus one more round



 that's what I said 'bout 3 rounds ago!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I rerererererereread an hit the reply button an................. I fergot  



Seems I missed trapdaddy


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pics or we won't believe you...........
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I said 'bout 3 rounds ago!



Lady if ya only knew  Hint its hour ....6


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I rerererererereread an hit the reply button an................. I fergot
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I missed trapdaddy


 yeah, ya did........



Hankus said:


> Lady if ya only knew  Hint its hour ....6


 oh, I know you alright........


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, ya did........
> 
> 
> oh, I know you alright........



Well ya know it happens  


Nuff said


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well ya know it happens
> 
> 
> Nuff said



Let's juss say the *Chainsaw Party* whupped my hiney and YOU ..........well, you're you...........


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If these are 2lb fish then this guy must be 8ft tall with ginormous hands....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=670306



They'll eat  Dunno if they pass the de-liar scale test though


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Let's juss say the *Chainsaw Party* whupped my hiney and YOU ..........well, you're you...........



Chainsaw is much bad medicinme  and ......well......I'm wore out. Thinkin imma sleep in late


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Chainsaw is much bad medicinme  and ......well......I'm wore out. Thinkin imma sleep in late



Meeeeee tooooo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2012)

The wind bwoke the pole on my Bama flag while i was at work. 
 Got limbs in the yard too. While i was at work, that storm rolled in with a vengeance and dumped pea-sized hail just ahead of the rain. 
That dadblame messican knew what he was talking about after all.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> I'm gonna let yall in on a little secret. If you walking down the street in a city  and happen to look up and gaze at the stars, make sure there in not a telephone pole in your path.



I'da paid to see that! 

Howdy y'all. Anything interesting goin' on?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The wind bwoke the pole on my Bama flag while i was at work.
> Got limbs in the yard too. While i was at work, that storm rolled in with a vengeance and dumped pea-sized hail just ahead of the rain.
> That dadblame messican knew what he was talking about after all.



I have my moments..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'da paid to see that!
> 
> Howdy y'all. Anything interesting goin' on?


RHBama just got from doing brail heart surgery after the power went out at the hospital...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> RHBama just got from doing brail heart surgery after the power went out at the hospital...



 Whoa!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 21, 2012)

Howdy.

We got a busy nite by The Big Pine Tree! Just thought I would drop in to see what condition my condition was in......

Gonna eat some stew in about 2 hours...

Ain't Life Grand!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy.
> 
> We got a busy nite by The Big Pine Tree! Just thought I would drop in to see what condition my condition was in......
> 
> ...



I thought you were fixin that stew for us??


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you were fixin that stew for us??



Come on. I got a pretty lil woman ovr here that might fight you for it tho!

We got plenty for everybody around The Big Pine Tree!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Gonna go watch a movie. See ya at noon Miguel! Got my camera ready


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go watch a movie. See ya at noon Miguel! Got my camera ready



Oh lawdy, guess I better take my weekly bath a few days early then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> RHBama just got from doing brail heart surgery after the power went out at the hospital...



We got generators, idjit. I always reach for the hand crank on the side of the pump, but only once in the last 15 years has the power not kicked in before i could start cranking.

 In other news, we are switching to Direct-TV from Mediacom. My cable has been out since 11am and the mediacom call center chick really doesn't care. Bubbette has called twice and they decided to cop an attitude with her. So, more channels,  better reviews, and less money.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We got generators, idjit. I always reach for the hand crank on the side of the pump, but only once in the last 15 years has the power not kicked in before i could start cranking.
> 
> In other news, we are switching to Direct-TV from Mediacom. My cable has been out since 11am and the mediacom call center chick really doesn't care. Bubbette has called twice and they decided to cop an attitude with her. So, more channels,  better reviews, and less money.



Give Dish Network a real close look before you make that choice. We had DTV for eons and finally got fed up with their junk. Dish has been awesome.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2012)

Well it's time to try out the 4 wheel drive on this Ford !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We got generators, idjit. I always reach for the hand crank on the side of the pump, but only once in the last 15 years has the power not kicked in before i could start cranking.
> 
> In other news, we are switching to Direct-TV from Mediacom. My cable has been out since 11am and the mediacom call center chick really doesn't care. Bubbette has called twice and they decided to cop an attitude with her. So, more channels,  better reviews, and less money.





We've had DTV for YEARS, no complaints, fantastic customer service !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh lawdy, guess I better take my weekly bath a few days early then.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2012)

Quakkers, I see you lurkin'. When are you and I gonna have our little get together?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quakkers, I see you lurkin'. When are you and I gonna have our little get together?


He's busy over in the Big Wheel thread...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quakkers, I see you lurkin'. When are you and I gonna have our little get together?



  <beef wit broccory and an egg row


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quakkers, I see you lurkin'. When are you and I gonna have our little get together?





I dunno, got to talk to my deer processor dood, he was supposed to be holding me one.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's busy over in the Big Wheel thread...





Stawker . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 21, 2012)

Have mercy....

I got a woman getting uglier by the beer! Ain't this supposed to go in reverse?

If I keep drinking she will be goatbut tuglay or will the world reverse itself?

Help me by The Big Pine Tree!!!

It is getting worse by tghe 12's!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Have mercy....
> 
> I got a woman getting uglier by the beer! Ain't this supposed to go in reverse?
> 
> ...



Must be the brand of beer...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Have mercy....
> 
> I got a woman getting uglier by the beer! Ain't this supposed to go in reverse?
> 
> ...






You're on your on brother !!! 


This thread is useless without PICS !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Have mercy....
> 
> I got a woman getting uglier by the beer! Ain't this supposed to go in reverse?
> 
> ...



Keep drinking. You're only halfway there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're on your on brother !!!
> 
> 
> This thread is useless without PICS !!!!



OK, I found a pic of  you on your Strawberry Big Wheel..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're on your on brother !!!
> 
> 
> This thread is useless without PICS !!!!



I give her a 4....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I found a pic of  you on your Strawberry Big Wheel..
> 
> View attachment 645546





Dang I'ma HAWTIE !!!! 




Altamaha Stalker said:


> I give her a 4....






Had worse . . . 



NICE bass on the wall, weights ???


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang I'ma HAWTIE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 1/2 and 11 3/4.  12 1/4 is my biggest. She swam away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> 10 1/2 and 11 3/4.  12 1/4 is my biggest. She swam away.





You got me beat, I can't get past 11.2


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got me beat, I can't get past 11.2



I cant get past 12 1/4! I had one that looked like a barrell swim under the boat and come unbuttoned around 10 years ago. I would guesstimate around 14-15lbs. I nearly cried.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I cant get past 12 1/4! I had one that looked like a barrell swim under the boat and come unbuttoned around 10 years ago. I would guesstimate around 14-15lbs. I nearly cried.






Lost a teenager myself last year at our farm pond, upset me so bad, I quit !!  Her mouth was as big as a hard hat when she hit my buzzbait.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 22, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Hi


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

Mornin from Stockbridge....We have a full day of volleyball ahead of us. Gotta get my coffee on!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2012)

Getting ready for another day


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks gobblein! I need it today. Got up at 5am to put stuff in the slow cooker for a french toast casserole. I'm BEAT.

Mornin' idjits!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks gobblein! I need it today. Got up at 5am to put stuff in the slow cooker for a french toast casserole. I'm BEAT.
> 
> Mornin' idjits!



Mernin' Ms. Gimp Thumb...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Ms. Gimp Thumb...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

morning, peeps!
 Cable is still out, bama flag broke, limbs in the yard, flower bed pine straw all over the yard, still on call, BUT my coffee is pretty good.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Gonna go take care of a few things before heading out later. See y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Cable is still out, bama flag broke, limbs in the yard, flower bed pine straw all over the yard, still on call, BUT my coffee is pretty good.



You know, a true bama fan would know how to fix all of those with a coathanger and duct tape...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, a true bama fan would know how to fix all of those with a coathanger and duct tape...



I'm thinking a 12 foot section of electrical conduit.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2012)

man I'm sore!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking a 12 foot section of electrical conduit.



You need to call your Fishbro and settle a fight. 

We're picking out "ME" a new turkey gun. 

Things are getting ugly.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mornin folks...crazy night last night. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=670371


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks...crazy night last night.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=670371



Just replied. DUDE!  That scared the crud outta me when I read the title. I was screaming at Fishbait "OMG OMG Sam got shot!". 

I finally read through it and was relieved, it could've been A LOT worse. 

Praise God he's okay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

Glenlivet is gooood!! 

Goo Moanin!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks...crazy night last night.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=670371



Glad that he is okay. One of my cousins got shot in the eye with a bb gun when she was a child. Amazes me how many people do not teach or practice proper gun safety.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You need to call your Fishbro and settle a fight.
> 
> We're picking out "ME" a new turkey gun.
> 
> Things are getting ugly.



his phone is gonna ring in a minute....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks...crazy night last night.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=670371



When were kids, I remember a boy in the neighborhood shooting my sister in the leg with a pellet gun, she beat him up afterwards. He never shot anyone again 

Glad Sam was OK and It wasn't much worse, Sterlo!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You need to call your Fishbro and settle a fight.
> 
> We're picking out "ME" a new turkey gun.
> 
> Things are getting ugly.





rhbama3 said:


> his phone is gonna ring in a minute....



Okay, the gun you want is PRETTY, but are you out of your ever-lovin' mind? A 10 gauge? 
Come up next weekend and shoot my 1187, 1187 supermag with 3in. and 3.5 in. shells and just get a feel for what a turkey load feels like before you buy a battleship cannon.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Just replied. DUDE!  That scared the crud outta me when I read the title. I was screaming at Fishbait "OMG OMG Sam got shot!".
> 
> I finally read through it and was relieved, it could've been A LOT worse.
> 
> Praise God he's okay.





Les Miles said:


> Glad that he is okay. One of my cousins got shot in the eye with a bb gun when she was a child. Amazes me how many people do not teach or practice proper gun safety.





Jeff C. said:


> When were kids, I remember a boy in the neighborhood shooting my sister in the leg with a pellet gun, she beat him up afterwards. He never shot anyone again
> 
> Glad Sam was OK and It wasn't much worse, Sterlo!!!



Thanks guys...sorry for the scare Bugsy. I think I aged 10 years when I got that call.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> man I'm sore!



Who are you mad at?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who are you mad at?



 YOU for not showing up to the chainsaw party!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2012)

Sterlo, just read the rest of the driveling and glad it was no worse than it is.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOU for not showing up to the chainsaw party!



You might get more response calling it a party in the first place instead of a work detail.    sounds so orange jump suit with stripes the second way.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You might get more response calling it a party in the first place instead of a work detail.    sounds so orange jump suit with stripes the second way.



 oh well, now I gotta go see if I can get a fire started to burn what's been cut......... this oughta be fun!
Catch up wit ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

Dreary day....almost time for some Championship Football.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sterlo, just read the rest of the driveling and glad it was no worse than it is.



Thanks Gobble


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Howdy y'all! Just got back from meeting Miguel for lunch. He is one awesome dude!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Just got back from meeting Miguel for lunch. He is one awesome dude!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Just got back from meeting Miguel for lunch. He is one awesome dude!



You ain't half bad yo'self MT. 

That Flan is DA' BOMB!!!! 

I know what I'm gonna be requesting at our next cookout gathering..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dreary day....almost time for some Championship Football.



Been waiting all day. LOVE ME SOME FOOTBALL! Wanna bring some of those tailgate goods this way. Got a big fire going. It's warm and toasty in here. Your finger food would make it complete.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

Licked da' plate slap clean and just put it back in the cabinet when I was done...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


Well, we are signed up for Direct TV to come install tomorrow. I was able to disconnect the cable from the cable box and plug it into the back of the tv. Got about 8 grainy, horrible quality channels that i can watch but at least i'll be able to watch the game.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Licked da' plate slap clean and just put it back in the cabinet when I was done...
> 
> View attachment 645623



Man, that does look good!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ain't half bad yo'self MT.
> 
> That Flan is DA' BOMB!!!!
> 
> I know what I'm gonna be requesting at our next cookout gathering..




 Thanks Miguel! I'm so glad you like it! As usual, I was worried about giving home cooked food to someone new. I always fear it won't turn out like I wanted it too. I'm my worst critic. 

I've got my camera now, so I'll post a pic of us at our meetin' now. Had to stop and play with our new AR Rob got in a trade just now. Dang that's a F-U-N gun!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks Miguel! I'm so glad you like it! As usual, I was worried about giving home cooked food to someone new. I always fear it won't turn out like I wanted it too. I'm my worst critic.
> 
> I've got my camera now, so I'll post a pic of us at our meetin' now. Had to stop and play with our new AR Rob got in a trade just now. Dang that's a F-U-N gun!!



You know what you say to a woman totin' an AR?












Yes Ma'am....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's the best of the three pics my girl child shot. I'll have to give her some more schoolin' on picture takin' if she's gonna go with me to meet anyone else 

The second pic is our new AR. This might be Rob's best trade, yet! F-U-N!!! It took about 5 seconds to unlead the 25 round clip


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here's the best of the three pics my girl child shot. I'll have to give her some more schoolin' on picture takin' if she's gonna go with me to meet anyone else
> 
> The second pic is our new AR. This might be Rob's best trade, yet! F-U-N!!! It took about 5 seconds to unlead the 25 round clip



You gonna get her an AR-MM? Ya' know, for the rapid fire booty shots??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gonna get her an AR-MM? Ya' know, for the rapid fire booty shots??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here's the best of the three pics my girl child shot. I'll have to give her some more schoolin' on picture takin' if she's gonna go with me to meet anyone else
> 
> The second pic is our new AR. This might be Rob's best trade, yet! F-U-N!!! It took about 5 seconds to unlead the 25 round clip



Holy Cow...something sexy about a purdy lady carryin an AR


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here's the best of the three pics my girl child shot. I'll have to give her some more schoolin' on picture takin' if she's gonna go with me to meet anyone else
> 
> The second pic is our new AR. This might be Rob's best trade, yet! F-U-N!!! It took about 5 seconds to unlead the 25 round clip



Looks like you're all set for zombie hunting.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Holy Cow...something sexy about a purdy lady carryin an AR



 



rhbama3 said:


> Looks like you're all set for zombie hunting.



Heck yeah we are!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, i'm gonna take a break and start shelling some shrimp. After eating mostly take-out, sammiches, salads, and tv dinners all week, i need something good. Gonna make a shrimp/crab corn chowder for supper tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm gonna take a break and start shelling some shrimp. After eating mostly take-out, sammiches, salads, and tv dinners all week, i need something good. Gonna make a shrimp/crab corn chowder for supper tonight.



Man, now that sounds yummylicious...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been waiting all day. LOVE ME SOME FOOTBALL! Wanna bring some of those tailgate goods this way. Got a big fire going. It's warm and toasty in here. Your finger food would make it complete.



Purty much wiped it out ...prolly have to indulge in some Chili tonight 

Invite was _quite tempting_


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2012)

Yay for walking around and looking at antiques _all_ day


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, now that sounds yummylicious...



pound of shrimp shelled and halved, 2 snow crab halves with meat picked out, 1 small can of crab meat, 2 cans cream of shrimp soup, 2 cans diced taters, 1 can whole kernal corn, small pkg. of Trinity( peppers, onions, celery), 4 slices of bacon, 1/2 pt. heavy cream, one stick of butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Yay for walking around and looking at antiques _all_ day




You know you enjoyed it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, now that sounds yummylicious...



Possible Man-card violation.
Dudes should never use the word "yummy" or any derivative of that word.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> pound of shrimp shelled and halved, 2 snow crab halves with meat picked out, 1 small can of crab meat, 2 cans cream of shrimp soup, 2 cans diced taters, 1 can whole kernal corn, small pkg. of Trinity( peppers, onions, celery), 4 slices of bacon, 1/2 pt. heavy cream, one stick of butter, salt and pepper.



Robert, I'm gonna make that one of these days, sounds delicious!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Possible Man-card violation.
> Dudes should never use the word "yummy" or any derivative of that word.



To bad, it's part of my verbage where food is concerned... You can have my man card as long as I get to keep the food!! 

Oh, and you left out the S&P and a humble dash or two of some tobassco to that awesome sounding dish your brewin up. (there, I didn't say yummy, happy now?)


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 22, 2012)

sho is slow 'round here today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Robert, I'm gonna make that one of these days, sounds delicious!!


It's REALLY good with crawfish! House is smelling some kinda good. There's something about bacon, peppers, onions, and celery saute-ing together that just makes you hungry!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> To bad, it's part of my verbage where food is concerned... You can have my man card as long as I get to keep the food!!
> 
> Oh, and you left out the S&P and a humble dash or two of some tobassco to that awesome sounding dish your brewin up. (there, I didn't say yummy, happy now?)



S&P? salt and pepper were the last things listed. 
I like Louisiana hot sauce a whole lot better than Tabasco, but the girls don't like me adding it to the whole batch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> sho is slow 'round here today.



NFC-AFC Championships 



rhbama3 said:


> It's REALLY good with crawfish! House is smelling some kinda good. There's something about bacon, peppers, onions, and celery saute-ing together that just makes you hungry!
> 
> 
> S&P? salt and pepper were the last things listed.
> I like Louisiana hot sauce a whole lot better than Tabasco, but the girls don't like me adding it to the whole batch.



Can't see how you could go wrong with any of those actually. 

10-4 on the trinity and bacon sauteeing, hard to beat that aroma


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, the gun you want is PRETTY, but are you out of your ever-lovin' mind? A 10 gauge?
> Come up next weekend and shoot my 1187, 1187 supermag with 3in. and 3.5 in. shells and just get a feel for what a turkey load feels like before you buy a battleship cannon.



Not sure what Fishbait told you but when I found it, he said he had been hoping I wouldn't run across it. He knew I'd say it was "THE ONE".  

That SP-10 is one awesome gun but for the price, I can outfit myself with the Franchi or Benelli.  

I think a trip back up to Barrow's is in order very soon.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Not sure what Fishbait told you but when I found it, he said he had been hoping I wouldn't run across it. He knew I'd say it was "THE ONE".
> 
> That SP-10 is one awesome gun but for the price, I can outfit myself with the Franchi or Benelli.
> 
> I think a trip back up to Barrow's is in order very soon.



I'd pay good money to see you shoot that SP-10


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'd pay good money to see you shoot that SP-10



I'd pay good money to watch you run.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'd pay good money to see you shoot that SP-10



Come on down. We need a target to pattern the guns on anyway.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

Let's get something straight before we start with the recoil/girl jokes...

Recoil doesn't bother me. I don't shy away from a large cal because of recoil.  

Now, you put a magnum in my hands and I'll cringe from the sound. I can handle the punch, I cannot however handle the high-pitched screeching of a magnum. Even my .22 mag brings tears to my eyes without ear protection. It's some kind of thing with some people who can't handle high pitches. I've lost quite a few friendships because I couldn't even stand the sound of someone's voice.  


Now, back to my SP-10.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Not sure what Fishbait told you but when I found it, he said he had been hoping I wouldn't run across it. He knew I'd say it was "THE ONE".
> 
> That SP-10 is one awesome gun but for the price, I can outfit myself with the Franchi or Benelli.
> 
> I think a trip back up to Barrow's is in order very soon.



It looks just like an 1187 supermag.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'd pay good money to watch you run.



Let me just say there is no sane reason to shoot a 3 1/2 " magnum. I have killed many birds deader than dead with 3" magnum shells. 3 1/2" magnums will hurt you. There ...go ahead and take my man card away but I do not want to shoot 3.5's anymore.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It looks just like an 1187 supermag.





Sterlo58 said:


> Let me just say there is no sane reason to shoot a 3 1/2 " magnum. I have killed many birds deader than dead with 3" magnum shells. 3 1/2" magnums will hurt you. There ...go ahead and take my man card away but I do not want to shoot 3.5's anymore.



I think the deciding factor was that I don't wanna have to pay for the shells.    


I'm back to looking at the 1187 or even a Stoeger. Then again, if we go back up to Butler and they've still got that Franchi in 12 or 20, I have a feeling that's what I'll come home with.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Let me just say there is no sane reason to shoot a 3 1/2 " magnum. I have killed many birds deader than dead with 3" magnum shells. 3 1/2" magnums will hurt you. There ...go ahead and take my man card away but I do not want to shoot 3.5's anymore.



I like the increased shot count  and range i get with the 3.5's.  But, i agree. Other than my last bird which was 53 yards or so, most shots were witin 30 yards. 
My Supermag is excellent with the 3.5's and the recoil is more of a push than a kick. However, it just will not cycle 2 3/4 or 3 in. shells right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Let me just say there is no sane reason to shoot a 3 1/2 " magnum. I have killed many birds deader than dead with 3" magnum shells. 3 1/2" magnums will hurt you. There ...go ahead and take my man card away but I do not want to shoot 3.5's anymore.




You might as well be shooting a 10 gauge.  After 4 rotator cuff surgeries on the same right shoulder, me no likey big recoil either !!!


So glad Sam is okay, I hope the other boy was severly beaten by his dad.






turtlebug said:


> I think the deciding factor was that I don't wanna have to pay for the shells.
> 
> 
> I'm back to looking at the 1187 or even a Stoeger. Then again, if we go back up to Butler and they've still got that Franchi in 12 or 20, I have a feeling that's what I'll come home with.





You don't have a clue what you want, do ya ???


Shell out the $$$ for a Benilli, you'll never regret it.


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2012)

So i had frog legs for the first time today ...

Pretty much catfish meat on a chicken wing  Not bad though, not bad at all.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't have a clue what you want, do ya ???
> 
> 
> Shell out the $$$ for a Benilli, you'll never regret it.





Yeah I do. 

I want the Franchi I-12 that apparently they're not making this year.  

Hopefully Bo still has one.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Let's get something straight before we start with the recoil/girl jokes...
> 
> Recoil doesn't bother me. I don't shy away from a large cal because of recoil.
> 
> ...



I got a nice .410 for ya! It doesn't scare most girls 

I bet Danica could even shoot it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

slip said:


> So i had frog legs for the first time today ...
> 
> Pretty much catfish meat on a chicken wing  Not bad though, not bad at all.



That about sums it up. Fish on a stick...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I got a nice .410 for ya! It doesn't scare most girls
> 
> I bet Danica could even shoot it...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

View Post  Today, 06:17 PM  
Remove user from ignore list Les Miles  
This message is hidden because Les Miles is on your ignore list.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

Overkill is unnecessary when killing


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> View Post  Today, 06:17 PM
> Remove user from ignore list Les Miles
> This message is hidden because Les Miles is on your ignore list.





I know you lubs me Bugsy


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2012)

Baldfish!  I see ya lurkin' ... go check out my baby pics in the Name da Baby thread!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Baldfish!  I see ya lurkin' ... go check out my baby pics in the Name da Baby thread!!



Don't rush him, he can't read that fast.  


So do you know which one is Lil DooDoo yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Baldfish!  I see ya lurkin' ... go check out my baby pics in the Name da Baby thread!!






I've got this one  . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Don't rush him, he can't read that fast.
> 
> 
> So do you know which one is Lil DooDoo yet?



That's why he needs to go ahead and look at my pics now...it'll be past his bedtime before he gets through here!   

Nope, they're just 3 days old.  Prolly won't pick until they are at least 5-6 weeks.  We get second pick male and the pick ahead of us is looking for a yellow male so pretty much any of the other 5 boys.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Don't rush him, he can't read that fast.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Man, Stewart County is gonna be a mess this week. They got a big raincloud over them, and after all the rain earlier this weekend, i'm almost afraid to go up there tomorrow. I expect lots of tree's down.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> That's why he needs to go ahead and look at my pics now...it'll be past his bedtime before he gets through here!
> 
> Nope, they're just 3 days old.  Prolly won't pick until they are at least 5-6 weeks.  We get second pick male and the pick ahead of us is looking for a yellow male so pretty much any of the other 5 boys.




They're all cute. Not sure how I'd make a decision. Just would have to let one of them pick me.  

Harley put in for a chocolate lab for Christmas. I told him when he got his own place with his own yard, I'd buy him a chocolate lab of his very own cause I couldn't handle two hole-diggers in the backyard right now.  

Reese has RUINED our yard trying to dig up moles.  I think I'm gonna rent her out to Mediacom to dig trenches for cables.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, Stewart County is gonna be a mess this week. They got a big raincloud over them, and after all the rain earlier this weekend, i'm almost afraid to go up there tomorrow. I expect lots of tree's down.



The worst is yet to come tonight. I have a feeling it's gonna be a low sleep night babysitting this radar as the front gets closer to us....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, Stewart County is gonna be a mess this week. They got a big raincloud over them, and after all the rain earlier this weekend, i'm almost afraid to go up there tomorrow. I expect lots of tree's down.



Fishbait said he'll bring the hand saw.   


Not sure if I'm coming or not, my hair might frizz.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> They're all cute. Not sure how I'd make a decision. Just would have to let one of them pick me.
> 
> Harley put in for a chocolate lab for Christmas. I told him when he got his own place with his own yard, I'd buy him a chocolate lab of his very own cause I couldn't handle two hole-diggers in the backyard right now.
> 
> Reese has RUINED our yard trying to dig up moles.  I think I'm gonna rent her out to Mediacom to dig trenches for cables.



They don't even look cute to me at this age ... just little black rats!  When they get their eyes open they'll be cute but ain't Mamma a looker?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The worst is yet to come tonight. I have a feeling it's gonna be a low sleep night babysitting this radar as the front gets closer to us....


Yeah, it's blowing up and the way its moving, tewart is gonna have rain for the next couple of hours at least. Steep hills and wet red clay don't mix. 


turtlebug said:


> Fishbait said he'll bring the hand saw.
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm coming or not, my hair might frizz.


Use hairspray. 
We gonna go exploring, take down stands, eat good food, and shoot weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> They don't even look cute to me at this age ... just little black rats!  When they get their eyes open they'll be cute but ain't Mamma a looker?



Mama is BEAUTIFUL!  

Bottle me some puppy-breaf when you get yours. I haven't smelled puppy-breath in so long.   





rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, it's blowing up and the way its moving, tewart is gonna have rain for the next couple of hours at least. Steep hills and wet red clay don't mix.
> 
> Use hairspray.
> We gonna go exploring, take down stands, eat good food, and shoot weapons of mass destruction.




Well who could resist a weekend of that. 

Wet red clay, my Rancher, rubber boots, piggies, guns, hawt men.....  I got a hat or two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, it's blowing up and the way its moving, tewart is gonna have rain for the next couple of hours at least. Steep hills and wet red clay don't mix.
> 
> Use hairspray.
> We gonna go exploring, take down stands, eat good food, and shoot weapons of mass destruction.



Not talkin about the rain. I'm watching the spinny things out in Arky, givin Waddler heads ups. I don't wish those things on anyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Baldfish!  I see ya lurkin' ... go check out my baby pics in the Name da Baby thread!!





turtlebug said:


> Mama is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Bottle me some puppy-breaf when you get yours. I haven't smelled puppy-breath in so long.
> 
> ...






I'll bottle ya up a lil sumpin sumpin . . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

Heh hehe.... Dave's Bronco II just go SMUSH.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll bottle ya up a lil sumpin sumpin . . . .



You gots puppy-breaf?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

i hate the forum slowdowns! 
Do something, 243Savage!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i hate the forum slowdowns!
> Do something, 243Savage!



Oh well, Ax Men is so much better right now.  

Shelby has managed to wreck two boats in two episodes, send one person to the hospital, Rygaard wrecked a Bronco II, Craig cried cause Dave is still alive and S&S Swamp Logging can't turn the boat around without calling each other insulting names and pouting.    


Man I love this show.


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Heh hehe.... Dave's Bronco II just go SMUSH.



Wait for the end and see what he gets to take his date out with since his bronco went smush. His poor date was deceived!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

I got 3 channels to watch. Thats it till the sattelite thingy gets added tomorrow. Goodbye, Mediacom.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Wait for the end and see what he gets to take his date out with since his bronco went smush. His poor date was deceived!



Okay, you done got me. I'll have to stay up a little longer. 

New Swamp People starts on my birthday.  They're so special like that.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2012)

Barrel fire in da rain 

Yes alkehol were involved


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got 3 channels to watch. Thats it till the sattelite thingy gets added tomorrow. Goodbye, Mediacom.....



As bad as Mediacom is, I refuse to go with Dish around here. Too many horror stories.  

The good news is that Verizon is laying cable in town. Heard the other day that we should have access to Verizon internet here by the end of the year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

Have I mentioned that I LOATHE night time tornado's?  Arkansas is getting tore up!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Just got back from meeting Miguel for lunch. He is one awesome dude!


 told ya so.......... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ain't half bad yo'self MT.
> 
> That Flan is DA' BOMB!!!!
> 
> I know what I'm gonna be requesting at our next cookout gathering..





slip said:


> Yay for walking around and looking at antiques _all_ day



 Well I sure woulda swapped places with you! WHew, I is ONE majorly tired puppy!

HEY Miguel, any worries for me tonight wiff da weather??!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have I mentioned that I LOATHE night time tornado's?  Arkansas is getting tore up!!






What parts of Arkie, Hugh ???  I've got a nephew out there.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2012)

Think I'll name my next one "Hankus's Keystone Cowboy (Top)" Like pop a top


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shell out the $$$ for a Benilli, you'll never regret it.



This, I would if I could! 



slip said:


> So i had frog legs for the first time today ...
> 
> Pretty much catfish meat on a chicken wing  Not bad though, not bad at all.



Exactly what i think of them too 



Les Miles said:


> I got a nice .410 for ya! It doesn't scare most girls
> 
> I bet Danica could even shoot it...





Hayley (my 10 year old) shoot our .410 



Hankus said:


> Think I'll name my next one "Hankus's Keystone Cowboy (Top)" Like pop a top


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have I mentioned that I LOATHE night time tornado's?  Arkansas is getting tore up!!


I loathe tornados 24 hours a day. I have no shame in admitting they scare the living heck out of me.


Keebs said:


> told ya so..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been cuttin trees or something again?


Sugar Plum said:


> Exactly what i think of them too



Seems like a lot of work (catching them) for a tiny bit of meat? Might as well just catch a dang catfish


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 22, 2012)

What y'all been up too? Ain't been on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> What y'all been up too? Ain't been on






What's up "heartbreaker"???


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2012)

slip said:


> I loathe tornados 24 hours a day. I have no shame in admitting they scare the living heck out of me.
> 
> Been cuttin trees or something again?
> 
> ...



I use a 22 to catch most of my frogs. Lots of fun


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I use a 22 to catch most of my frogs. Lots of fun



Hmmm...I might have to try that with my new .22


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmm...I might have to try that with my new .22



40 rounds of .22 in 5 seconds put into a froggy don't leave much meat on the legs...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 40 rounds of .22 in 5 seconds put into a froggy don't leave much meat on the legs...



I don't like to eat 'em, anyway  But this way, I could chase them down the road


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Barrel fire in da rain
> 
> Yes alkehol were involved



Ain't that the only way  



slip said:


> I loathe tornados 24 hours a day. I have no shame in admitting they scare the living heck out of me.
> 
> Been cuttin trees or something again?
> 
> ...



Must not have big bullfrogs here, the one's we caught in Louisiana were like chicken legs, didn't taste like fish either, taste like chicken legs 



whitetail hunter said:


> What y'all been up too? Ain't been on



Up to nuttin...what you been schemin?? 



Hankus said:


> I use a 22 to catch most of my frogs. Lots of fun



Cheater....bare hand'em, like you done them piglets


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmm...I might have to try that with my new .22



I seen Dave Canterbury(sp) do it with a bow 




A maglite in size AA fit the oldschool mounts on mine perfect. Lite jus where ya need it


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cheater....bare hand'em, like you done them piglets



If they coulda hopped through the briars stead of havin to run I mite notta caught them


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I use a 22 to catch most of my frogs. Lots of fun



Now your talkin'!!! 
We brought home 179 in 3 weekends the year before last. 
22 shorts worked best and didn't blow them up near as bad as a 22mag. That was greusome looking at a frog foot hanging in a tree and a crater where he was sitting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If they coulda hopped through the briars stead of havin to run I mite notta caught them


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Must not have big bullfrogs here, the one's we caught in Louisiana were like chicken legs, didn't taste like fish either, taste like chicken legs



These came from a restaurant, so im not sure about size ... do we even have bullfrogs up this far in the state? I've yet to find another good crawfish hole.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Must not have big bullfrogs here, the one's we caught in Louisiana were like chicken legs, didn't taste like fish either, taste like chicken legs


Been a while since I've had Fresh caught frog legs!!..........When I had them they tasted like chicken cooked in fish grease!!.............Got some in restaurant one time that I couldn't eat!!!......Those were nasty!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Now your talkin'!!!
> We brought home 179 in 3 weekends the year before last.
> 22 shorts worked best and didn't blow them up near as bad as a 22mag. That was greusome looking at a frog foot hanging in a tree and a crater where he was sitting.



We did it with them walmart cheapo federal 12ga #8's one time. Let's jus say ya need to lead the frog a touch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2012)

Paul's Restaurant in Helen Ga has the best frog legs I've ever had, huge, tender and spicy !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't like to eat 'em, anyway  But this way, I could chase them down the road



I can visualize it now. rattatatatat. Dance FROG Dance!!! rattatatatt....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> We did it with them walmart cheapo federal 12ga #8's one time. Let's jus say ya need to lead the frog a touch


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can visualize it now. rattatatatat. Dance FROG Dance!!! rattatatatt....



Two weeks later.....

"Rob, we need to move. I've killed every living thing within a quarter mile of home and i still have some ammo left."


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Paul's Restaurant in Helen Ga has the best frog legs I've ever had, huge, tender and spicy !!!



Jus like you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Two weeks later.....
> 
> "Rob, we need to move. I've killed every living thing within a quarter mile of home and i still have some ammo left."



I hope she moves down your way then. If she moves up this way there's not a diet in the world stands a chance against her cooking...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I seen Dave Canterbury(sp) do it with a bow



 Thank you very much for passing that bow on to me. It's a beauty! I can't wait til my hand heals up enough to pull it all they way!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can visualize it now. rattatatatat. Dance FROG Dance!!! rattatatatt....



Oh gawd....I just spit tea all over the lappity top


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2012)

slip said:


> These came from a restaurant, so im not sure about size ... do we even have bullfrogs up this far in the state? I've yet to find another good crawfish hole.


Yes you do!!....My dad used to take me on midnight raids on some ponds in the office parks around the Cumberland mall area when I was your age..... The ponds were small, and we could only hit them once a year!!........About 20 frogs per pond.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Two weeks later.....
> 
> "Rob, we need to move. I've killed every living thing within a quarter mile of home and i still have some ammo left."



He's already threatened to call Wally World and have them deny me the ammo. He took my key to his shop off my ring....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope she moves down your way then. If she moves up this way there's not a diet in the world stands a chance against her cooking...



Awww, shucks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Paul's Restaurant in Helen Ga has the best frog legs I've ever had, huge, tender and spicy !!!





Hankus said:


> Jus like you


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 22, 2012)

I got sick I been sick as a dog the last 2 days its been rough girl problems is over but this sickness bout got too me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> I got sick I been sick as a dog the last 2 days its been rough girl problems is over but this sickness bout got too me



You need to find a girl who can cook better. Sushi Chicken is NOT a good dish to try out.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to find a girl who can cook better. Sushi Chicken is NOT a good dish to try out.



Lolol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Paul's Restaurant in Helen Ga has the best frog legs I've ever had, huge, tender and spicy !!!





Hankus said:


> Jus like you





Er uhm , thanks ??? 




whitetail hunter said:


> I got sick I been sick as a dog the last 2 days its been rough girl problems is over but this sickness bout got too me





Get better soon lil bro !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm , thanks ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that was on yer twista cape one time    You know that if I didn say it one of the others would   Not really what that says bout this crew though


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well that was on yer twista cape one time    You know that if I didn say it one of the others would   Not really what that says bout this crew though



frog legs, machine guns, flan, twister, chicken sushi, sickness, naming dogs something besides poo poo,etc...
You mean this crew?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Dang...Rob has lured me into joining another trading site and I'm bout ready to trade off my .38 for at least 4 diff things....also listing things to sell or trade that I still ain't sure I want to get rid of, but I feel the need to do it!!!


Ack!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Been cuttin trees or something again?



Yep, well, I drug the limbs off & piled'em........ then got the fires going.......... that big oak is *almost* history!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> frog legs, machine guns, flan, twister, chicken sushi, sickness, naming dogs something besides poo poo,etc...
> You mean this crew?


With this group you never can tell!!............Awwww look at the shiny thing.......I'll be right back!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang...Rob has lured me into joining another trading site and I'm bout ready to trade off my .38 for at least 4 diff things....also listing things to sell or trade that I still ain't sure I want to get rid of, but I feel the need to do it!!!
> 
> 
> Ack!!



HEY!!! You got something to sell I better be seein it somewhere else too!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> frog legs, machine guns, flan, twister, chicken sushi, sickness, naming dogs something besides poo poo,etc...
> You mean this crew?



Yeah what was I thinkin. I fergot we was the special crew fer a minute


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY!!! You got something to sell I better be seein it somewhere else too!!!



Already on it! Gimme a few. Trying to finish up the orig post so I can just copy/paste it.


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yep, well, I drug the limbs off & piled'em........ then got the fires going.......... that big oak is *almost* history!



Chainsaws and fire ... yeah i'da traded with ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yeah what was I thinkin. I fergot we was the special crew fer a minute



I don't like the way you said "special"...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2012)

Rainin here

Think I chech the ijitocrcacy in the AM


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't like the way you said "special"...



Its the correct spellin that threw ya off


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rainin here
> 
> Think I chech the ijitocrcacy in the AM



Sweet dreams


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Its the correct spellin that threw ya off


......Later Drankus!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2012)

Good night folks!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Man....I got too many tabs open and too many posts started in each....it's gettin' confoosin'


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> With this group you never can tell!!............Awwww look at the shiny thing.......I'll be right back!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY!!! You got something to sell I better be seein it somewhere else too!!!


 Hold on now!


Sugar Plum said:


> Already on it! Gimme a few. Trying to finish up the orig post so I can just copy/paste it.





slip said:


> Chainsaws and fire ... yeah i'da traded with ya.


I sure wish you were closer, I could USE good help!
ok, Izz whooped!



Hankus said:


> Rainin here
> 
> Think I chech the ijitocrcacy in the AM





Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man....I got too many tabs open and too many posts started in each....it's gettin' confoosin'



well, be careful. I've done that before and posted a response that was definitely not g-rated to the wrong forum and thread.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks!!!


G'night Jeffro!!



Sugar Plum said:


> Man....I got too many tabs open and too many posts started in each....it's gettin' confoosin'





rhbama3 said:


> well, be careful. I've done that before and posted a response that was definitely not g-rated to the wrong forum and thread.


With my A.D.D.........I know better!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, be careful. I've done that before and posted a response that was definitely not g-rated to the wrong forum and thread.



I just about did the same....

And, I posted gun info on a jewelry ad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

well, i gotta do some work in the morning so i better get to bed. 
Night, Ya'll!


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2012)

Bama you ever seen a hen turkey strut? I know she's a hen because she lays eggs.. but ... she has a beard and yesterday she was trying to strut. She had everything right but her tail... i mean puffed up, head back ... just no tail up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2012)

Whew, finally my nephew called me back from Little Rock, he was dead in the middle of the tornados and storms, a little shaken, but fine !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Phew! Finally got all the ads finished and posted. Thank gawd I only had to go back and edit the SNOT out of one of them....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whew, finally my nephew called me back from Little Rock, he was dead in the middle of the tornados and storms, a little shaken, but fine !!


Good to hear!!......Bout time to head to bed!!..........Later folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Bama you ever seen a hen turkey strut? I know she's a hen because she lays eggs.. but ... she has a beard and yesterday she was trying to strut. She had everything right but her tail... i mean puffed up, head back ... just no tail up.



i posted a series of strutting hen pic's in the trail cam forum last year. Let me see if i can find it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i posted a series of strutting hen pic's in the trail cam forum last year. Let me see if i can find it.



here ya go, Slip!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=621044&highlight=strutting+hen


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> here ya go, Slip!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=621044&highlight=strutting+hen



Wow that is cool, and it would make sense that she was ticked off since the new 'fro chickens were running around.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok...guess I'd better call it a night. See y'all on the flip side


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2012)

Well it seems like the late night crowd couldn't keep Monday morning at bay so here is a little coffee to get the week started


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy Monday Morning to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you drivelers.  Where or where did the weekend go???

All I remember was rain, rain, and more rain.  Saturday afternoon I looked across the pasture and everywhere that I looked there were multiple cows backed up to "flat rocks", then I thought that I saw the animals starting to gather two by two, and then all of a sudden an ark floated by as well.  Thank goodness, I had my floatation device attached properly.

Now bring on some of Gobblin's good coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I've got plenty of work to do today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday Morning to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you drivelers.  Where or where did the weekend go???
> 
> All I remember was rain, rain, and more rain.  Saturday afternoon I looked across the pasture and everywhere that I looked there were multiple cows backed up to "flat rocks", then I thought that I saw the animals starting to gather two by two, and then all of a sudden an ark floated by as well.  Thank goodness, I had my floatation device attached properly.
> 
> Now bring on some of Gobblin's good coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I've got plenty of work to do today.



Well EE you did see an Ark as it came by here as well.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 23, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday Morning to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you drivelers.  Where or where did the weekend go???
> 
> All I remember was rain, rain, and more rain.  Saturday afternoon I looked across the pasture and everywhere that I looked there were multiple cows backed up to "flat rocks", then I thought that I saw the animals starting to gather two by two, and then all of a sudden an ark floated by as well.  Thank goodness, I had my floatation device attached properly.
> 
> Now bring on some of Gobblin's good coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I've got plenty of work to do today.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE you did see an Ark as it came by here as well.



Good morning to you early risers. It's still raining here 

Just checked the forecast for today, and what do you know!? 100% chance of rain and thunderstorms   

It's hard to believe it's January. It feels more like April or May, only I can't go out and chase gobblers


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it seems like the late night crowd couldn't keep Monday morning at bay so here is a little coffee to get the week started





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday Morning to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you drivelers.  Where or where did the weekend go???
> 
> All I remember was rain, rain, and more rain.  Saturday afternoon I looked across the pasture and everywhere that I looked there were multiple cows backed up to "flat rocks", then I thought that I saw the animals starting to gather two by two, and then all of a sudden an ark floated by as well.  Thank goodness, I had my floatation device attached properly.
> 
> Now bring on some of Gobblin's good coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I've got plenty of work to do today.





Kendallbearden said:


> Good morning to you early risers. It's still raining here
> 
> Just checked the forecast for today, and what do you know!? 100% chance of rain and thunderstorms
> 
> It's hard to believe it's January. It feels more like April or May, only I can't go out and chase gobblers



morning all! hey do yall no if its going to rain?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2012)

'Morning guys !!!  Gotta couple of days off starting in an hour !!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2012)

Its gonna be a long day. Mornin ijitocracy


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> morning all! hey do yall no if its going to rain?



  



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning guys !!!  Gotta couple of days off starting in an hour !!



Morning. But  to you too for getting off in a couple hours 


I've got a fun day ahead....gotta go to the doctor later, then start working on a stankin' hog I'm mounting for a buddy of mine


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Its gonna be a long day. Mornin ijitocracy



Mornin. And yes it is, rain ain't helping either....it's making me grouchy. I feel like Nic today


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Mornin Peeps.........Dang.....Monday again!!! Well.....here we go.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Mornin. And yes it is, rain ain't helping either....it's making me grouchy. I feel like Nic today



 Mornin KB


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin KB



morning KY


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> morning KY



Don't you just luv mondays? rainy ones are even better


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Don't you just luv mondays? rainy ones are even better



they're even better with storms coming in, little sleep, and a full day of unpleasant activities planned


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

Ugggggghhh. Mernin folks.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ugggggghhh. Mernin folks.



I see we're on the same page this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I see we're on the same page this morning



A twenty five mile swath of destruction just north of B'ham this mornin and the NWS doesn't know if it's a tornado or not. Gotta love the Government...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A twenty five mile swath of destruction just north of B'ham this mornin and the NWS doesn't know if it's a tornado or not. Gotta love the Government...



well, did Quack eat broccoli again? 

Without this information they aren't able to make an informed decision on this matter


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2012)

Uhggg...Argh...off to see the doc for a physical. Needles, cough for me ...bend over and smile   

Later


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Uhggg...Argh...off to see the doc for a physical. Needles, cough for me ...bend over and smile
> 
> Later




Mernin Sterlo....headin to the vet with Lil Boudreaux, needles, no coughin  checkin out a gimpy hind leg....

Oh.....have fun


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A twenty five mile swath of destruction just north of B'ham this mornin and the NWS doesn't know if it's a tornado or not. Gotta love the Government...


 70 degrees here at the moment. Weather radio warnings. No wind. Don't like it!



Sterlo58 said:


> Uhggg...Argh...off to see the doc for a physical. Needles, cough for me ...bend over and smile
> 
> Later


That's a lot a information there bud


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Morning buddys hope everyone has a great day stay dry bout to head out to the salebarn


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A twenty five mile swath of destruction just north of B'ham this mornin and the NWS doesn't know if it's a tornado or not. Gotta love the Government...


Center Point NE side of Bham is hit hard. Maplesville in Chilten Co. also bad and although they won't let news crews in yet, you always hate to hear "extensive damage in a trailer park". Batton down the hatches boys. Same storm looks to  be in Ga. now.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jan 23, 2012)

love hooked on quacks avatar!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whew, finally my nephew called me back from Little Rock, he was dead in the middle of the tornados and storms, a little shaken, but fine !!


 Good Deal!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it seems like the late night crowd couldn't keep Monday morning at bay so here is a little coffee to get the week started


I'll take a couple or 10 please!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday Morning to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you drivelers.  Where or where did the weekend go???
> 
> All I remember was rain, rain, and more rain.  Saturday afternoon I looked across the pasture and everywhere that I looked there were multiple cows backed up to "flat rocks", then I thought that I saw the animals starting to gather two by two, and then all of a sudden an ark floated by as well.  Thank goodness, I had my floatation device attached properly.
> 
> Now bring on some of Gobblin's good coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I've got plenty of work to do today.





Kendallbearden said:


> Good morning to you early risers. It's still raining here
> 
> Just checked the forecast for today, and what do you know!? 100% chance of rain and thunderstorms
> 
> It's hard to believe it's January. It feels more like April or May, only I can't go out and chase gobblers


 Hush, us down south here NEED this rain (not the windy stuff, just the wet stuff, tyvm) so if you don't want it, direct it to me please!


blood on the ground said:


> morning all! hey do yall no if its going to rain?


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning guys !!!  Gotta couple of days off starting in an hour !!





Hankus said:


> Its gonna be a long day. Mornin ijitocracy


 Nope, mine has started off GREAT.............. got the office to myself!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin Peeps.........Dang.....Monday again!!! Well.....here we go.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ugggggghhh. Mernin folks.





Sterlo58 said:


> Uhggg...Argh...off to see the doc for a physical. Needles, cough for me ...bend over and smile
> 
> Later


Don't forget your lollipop!


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Sterlo....headin to the vet with Lil Boudreaux, needles, no coughin  checkin out a gimpy hind leg....
> 
> Oh.....have fun





MoonPie said:


> 70 degrees here at the moment. Weather radio warnings. No wind. Don't like it!
> 
> That's a lot a information there bud


 Tell'em Moonpie!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2012)

GOOD MORNING GON   How ya'll is , def. dont need any wind but we do need the rain, its still a dust bowl here, pond and creeks are dry. Havnt had an excuse to lock any thing  into Four wheel drive lately


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 23, 2012)

I just want to tell Noah, thank you for the lift in to work.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON   How ya'll is , def. dont need any wind but we do need the rain, its still a dust bowl here, pond and creeks are dry. Havnt had an excuse to lock any thing  into Four wheel drive lately


 someone must be feeling better! 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I just want to tell Noah, thank you for the lift in to work.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh Yeah, how many of ya'll have a chainsaw fighting dog???  Hhhmm?? any one??????  Oh wait, *I* DO!!!!! yep, Chevy was gonna go to town on the chainsaw this weekend!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Mornin' y'all. It's black as night outside right now...what a way to start the day....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON   How ya'll is , def. dont need any wind but we do need the rain, its still a dust bowl here, pond and creeks are dry. Havnt had an excuse to lock any thing  into Four wheel drive lately





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I just want to tell Noah, thank you for the lift in to work.





Keebs said:


> Oh Yeah, how many of ya'll have a chainsaw fighting dog???  Hhhmm?? any one??????  Oh wait, *I* DO!!!!! yep, Chevy was gonna go to town on the chainsaw this weekend!!!!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. It's black as night outside right now...what a way to start the day....



happy mundy yall!! everyone have a great weekend? im sick as a dog this mernin.. yucky stuff done got in my chest and sinus.. dang ear feels like someone stabbed a pencil in it!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> someone must be feeling better!


Still have some conjestion(sp?) but i feel 200 % better If i could get rid of whats left in my sinus'sss i'd be all good



Keebs said:


> Oh Yeah, how many of ya'll have a chainsaw fighting dog???  Hhhmm?? any one??????  Oh wait, *I* DO!!!!! yep, Chevy was gonna go to town on the chainsaw this weekend!!!!!


My two absolutely love to kill the weedeater Havnt give em a chance at the chainsaw yet. I guess you are attacking that big tree in the back


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. It's black as night outside right now...what a way to start the day....


Mornin Sugar , looks like ya'll have been gettin alot of rain lookin at the radar this moring


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> happy mundy yall!! everyone have a great weekend? im sick as a dog this mernin.. yucky stuff done got in my chest and sinus.. dang ear feels like someone stabbed a pencil in it!!



Sounds like what i had , still a lil sinus pressure but i feel so much better today. Layed up in the house all weekend but feel like i'm fixing to make up for lost time this week


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. It's black as night outside right now...what a way to start the day....


Keep your ears open........ you have a weather radio??


blood on the ground said:


> happy mundy yall!! everyone have a great weekend? im sick as a dog this mernin.. yucky stuff done got in my chest and sinus.. dang ear feels like someone stabbed a pencil in it!!


 Ouch!!  What ya taking?


mudracing101 said:


> Still have some conjestion(sp?) but i feel 200 % better If i could get rid of whats left in my sinus'sss i'd be all good
> 
> My two absolutely love to kill the weedeater Havnt give em a chance at the chainsaw yet. I guess you are attacking that big tree in the back
> 
> Mornin Sugar , looks like ya'll have been gettin alot of rain lookin at the radar this moring


I hope you can kick that mess on outta ya!
Cutter will take after the weedeater, haven't had it out since Chevy got there, but I'm sure it'll get her attention......... she ain't scared of nuttin!
Yep, got it all done 'cept the main trunk, from where it was wedged between the two smaller oaks......... got all the limbs burned, just gotta go back & split & stack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2012)

Once again, good morning ya'll.  I need to vent, I know this particular "area" is reserved for my beautiful bud Tbug.


HOWEVA, my VERY expensive black female lab ran off on me for the first time ever.  Found her about a 1/2 mile from the house.  Carrying her to the Vet first thing this morning JUST in case she got bred by one of the chiteatters down the road.  If Doc approves, will administrate a abortive pill.


Just blows my mind that she would do this after all these years of NEVER getting out of our sight???



She ain't a hoe like her dayday . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, good morning ya'll.  I need to vent, I know this particular "area" is reserved for my beautiful bud Tbug.
> 
> 
> HOWEVA, my VERY expensive black female lab ran off on me for the first time ever.  Found her about a 1/2 mile from the house.  Carrying her to the Vet first thing this morning JUST in case she got bred by one of the chiteatters down the road.  If Doc approves, will administrate a abortive pill.
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Keep your ears open........ you have a weather radio??
> 
> Ouch!!  What ya taking?
> 
> ...


Almost Thru huh Well sounds like i might can finally make it back over there now



Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, good morning ya'll.  I need to vent, I know this particular "area" is reserved for my beautiful bud Tbug.
> 
> 
> HOWEVA, my VERY expensive black female lab ran off on me for the first time ever.  Found her about a 1/2 mile from the house.  Carrying her to the Vet first thing this morning JUST in case she got bred by one of the chiteatters down the road.  If Doc approves, will administrate a abortive pill.
> ...



uh... hmmm... well... i...... nevermind


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sounds like what i had , still a lil sinus pressure but i feel so much better today. Layed up in the house all weekend but feel like i'm fixing to make up for lost time this week



glad your better bro!! im going to see the doc today! 


Keebs said:


> Keep your ears open........ you have a weather radio??
> 
> Ouch!!  What ya taking?
> I hope you can kick that mess on outta ya!
> ...



Niquil/Dayquil and Advil and it aint helpin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2012)

Niquil/Dayquil and Advil and it aint helpin!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Still have some conjestion(sp?) but i feel 200 % better If i could get rid of whats left in my sinus'sss i'd be all good
> 
> My two absolutely love to kill the weedeater Havnt give em a chance at the chainsaw yet. I guess you are attacking that big tree in the back
> 
> Mornin Sugar , looks like ya'll have been gettin alot of rain lookin at the radar this moring



Glad you're feeling better  Yeah, tons of rain here already.



Keebs said:


> Keep your ears open........ you have a weather radio??



No  I wonder how quick I can make it to walmart? Hmmm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Glad you're feeling better  Yeah, tons of rain here already.
> 
> 
> 
> No  I wonder how quick I can make it to walmart? Hmmm.



You won't need it. Yet........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You won't need it. Yet........



Got the cell phone charging up...at least it'll be ready to go if we lose power later. Rob keeps asking me why I'm runnin' around like I'm "nesting" again...my gut is telling me to get things done. Just in case.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Almost Thru huh Well sounds like i might can finally make it back over there now


 yeah, you're off the hook ................for now..........



blood on the ground said:


> Niquil/Dayquil and Advil and it aint helpin!


If you weren't going to the doc (smart move) I'd say change to Tylenol sinus, it always helped me, plus Tylenol every 3 to 4 hours, hope you get some relief soon!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You won't need it. Yet........


Never mind Sugar Plum, our personal radar man is here now!  Shuggums, It still freaks me out how you nailed it the other night!!


Sugar Plum said:


> Got the cell phone charging up...at least it'll be ready to go if we lose power later. Rob keeps asking me why I'm runnin' around like I'm "nesting" again...my gut is telling me to get things done. Just in case.


 DON'T ignore that gut feeling!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Hamburger and fries.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hamburger and fries.....


 I hope not from MickiD's! 
I'll be having left over poke chops & fixins!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Yellow rice and black beans here. Yummo.

Rain is still pouring down, but the sky is a LOT lighter...thank goodness!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

Fissin to make me a homemade BBQ sammich, with mayo and a dash of tiger sauce. Sorry, no mustard or syrup goin on this piggie..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yellow rice and black beans here. Yummo.
> 
> Rain is still pouring down, but the sky is a LOT lighter...thank goodness!



Arroz amarillo e frijoles negros, what?? No huevos e tortillas to accompany that meal?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Arroz amarillo e frijoles negros, what?? No huevos e tortillas to accompany that meal?



I didn't want to make fresh rice. Yellow was left over from last night. But yes, we did have some for of eggs with it  A fried egg sammie!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't want to make fresh rice. Yellow was left over from last night. But yes, we did have some for of eggs with it  A fried egg sammie!



I KNEW IT!!! HA!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I hope not from MickiD's!
> I'll be having left over poke chops & fixins!



Home-made....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fissin to make me a homemade BBQ sammich, with mayo and a dash of tiger sauce. Sorry, no mustard or syrup goin on this piggie..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Arroz amarillo e frijoles negros, what?? No huevos e tortillas to accompany that meal?





Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't want to make fresh rice. Yellow was left over from last night. But yes, we did have some for of eggs with it  A fried egg sammie!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I KNEW IT!!! HA!!!


 Say Whut????????


Jeff C. said:


> Home-made....


 Da bestest kind!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Say Whut????????



What part confuzzled you?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What part confuzzled you?


 the fried egg & yellow rice combo............. I'd have left the rice off........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> the fried egg & yellow rice combo............. I'd have left the rice off........



You don't know what you're missin youngun. Fried or scrambled egg, yellow rice, black beans, the propper spices and some tortillas are an awesome combination.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't know what you're missin youngun. Fried or scrambled egg, yellow rice, black beans, the propper spices and some tortillas are an awesome combination.


My kitchen is your kitchen, anytime!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> the fried egg & yellow rice combo............. I'd have left the rice off........



so did you ever try pickled green beans?? dey be da bomb.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



What is that look.....puzzled? or pizzled


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> so did you ever try pickled green beans?? dey make good bombs.



Fixed it for you!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 23, 2012)

well, off to the doctor i go


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 23, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> well, off to the doctor i go



Your weekly trip to the proctologist to look for your head???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you!!!





Kendallbearden said:


> well, off to the doctor i go



me to!! Dr. Amber will see me at 2:30


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> so did you ever try pickled green beans?? dey be da bomb.


Not yet.......... 


Kendallbearden said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> What is that look.....puzzled? or pizzled


 a little of both, maybe?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Your weekly trip to the proctologist to look for your head???


----------



## quinn (Jan 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Your weekly trip to the proctologist to look for your head???



That would be easy!where's 243?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebsy!!! 


So far


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy!!!
> 
> 
> So far


 Now make some sugared!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah...we always do, but them thangs are so addictive. They disappear fast 

Haven't even dented the 108 lbs I had cracked. They're basically just laying loose in the pieces of cracked shells though....very easy


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy!!!
> 
> 
> So far





Keebs said:


> Now make some sugared!!



PRALINES!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...we always do, but them thangs are so addictive. They disappear fast
> 
> Haven't even dented the 108 lbs I had cracked. They're basically just laying loose in the pieces of cracked shells though....very easy


 I need to tell Mama to let them dry longer..........


Sugar Plum said:


> PRALINES!!!!!


 is that what pralines are, really? sugared pecans?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I need to tell Mama to let them dry longer..........
> 
> is that what pralines are, really? sugared pecans?



It's a mixture of stuff. Brown sugar and some other things...mix the pecans in and let them set up. Sugary, crunchy goodness sent from heaven. 

http://www.southerncreations.com/Pralines/pralines.html


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's a mixture of stuff. Brown sugar and some other things...mix the pecans in and let them set up. Sugary, crunchy goodness sent from heaven.
> 
> http://www.southerncreations.com/Pralines/pralines.html


 yep, went & looked after I posted............. think I'll try my own concoction...............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

< peanut butter chocolate chip granola bar


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep, went & looked after I posted............. think I'll try my own concoction...............



I do the same. I always add something or change something in just about every recipe I have. Add some coconut to the mixture....ohhhh lawd.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2012)

I dunno whatcha call what i had Sausage, steak, bell pepers, onions, rice, all mixed together It was ok. But right now i  sure is thirsty


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I need to tell Mama to let them dry longer..........
> 
> is that what pralines are, really? sugared pecans?





Sugar Plum said:


> It's a mixture of stuff. Brown sugar and some other things...mix the pecans in and let them set up. Sugary, crunchy goodness sent from heaven.
> 
> http://www.southerncreations.com/Pralines/pralines.html



Pralines can be tricky....high heat, fast, fine line between burning it or not being cooked enough. Candied brown sugar with some half & half and pecans.

I couldn't resist, Keebs and Sugar Plum, I had to play around with some (not pralines) just now....I'll post a thread in the cafe when I get the pitchers downloaded.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Pralines can be tricky....high heat, fast, fine line between burning it or not being cooked enough. Candied brown sugar with some half & half and pecans.
> 
> I couldn't resist, Keebs and Sugar Plum, I had to play around with some (not pralines) just now....I'll post a thread in the cafe when I get the pitchers downloaded.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Pralines can be tricky....high heat, fast, fine line between burning it or not being cooked enough. Candied brown sugar with some half & half and pecans.
> 
> I couldn't resist, Keebs and Sugar Plum, I had to play around with some (not pralines) just now....I'll post a thread in the cafe when I get the pitchers downloaded.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Augh'ite Mud, let's ride!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, the mediacom boxes are on the kitchen table and the new Direct-TV is up and running. Great picture and sound but it takes 2 hours just to go thru the channel guide.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Build a favorites list.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Build a favorites list.



baby steps, Bro. I'm still trying to figure out all the buttons.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> baby steps, Bro. I'm still trying to figure out all the buttons.



Whatever you do, don't hit the red button. It turns the camera on for all of the world to see you sitting there in your undies watching tv...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatever you do, don't hit the red button. It turns the camera on for all of the world to see you sitting there in your undies watching tv...



You'd think they would let you know that.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Think I'm coming down with the flu


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatever you do, don't hit the red button. It turns the camera on for all of the world to see you sitting there in your undies watching tv...



Too late, you have no idea how many times he's already done that with the built-in webcam on his computer.    














Is it so horrible that I consider myself conservative, anti-Obama but yet, Newt as POTUS scares the hades outta me?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Too late, you have no idea how many times he's already done that with the built-in webcam on his computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I don't think ANYONE can be worse than Obama.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think ANYONE can be worse than Obama.



While I do agree with that, Newt has beady eyes like Clinton.  

I just don't like it. 













Is now a good time to tell you that your Baitbro might be flying solo this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> While I do agree with that, Newt has beady eyes like Clinton.
> 
> I just don't like it.
> 
> ...



It's only Monday. Don't call it a no go yet.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's only Monday. Don't call it a no go yet.



I'm working on it.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 23, 2012)

Should I take Les off of ignore yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Should I take Les off of ignore yet?



Not till he changes his screen name to Commander Corndog.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not till he changes his screen name to Commander Corndog.



Reese isn't eating again. 

That dog is gonna drive me nuts.  


She's hacking again real bad though. I'm thinking it's time to head back to the vet. 

Anyone got a titanium muzzle?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Reese isn't eating again.
> 
> That dog is gonna drive me nuts.
> 
> ...



Kennel cough, maybe?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Kennel cough, maybe?



Nope. She's got bad scar tissue from that danged 2 months of pneumonia she had when we adopted her.  She's getting winded easier and easier now. I'm starting to get worried cause it gets worse each year. 

You should hear her when the pollen gets bad. 



I can tell this is gonna be an early night for me. I'm fweepy already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Think I'm coming down with the flu



Get plenty of rest, stay hydrated...I think my son has a stomach bug  them things spread like wildfire


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Get plenty of rest, stay hydrated...I think my son has a stomach bug  them things spread like wildfire



Tell Jaguar I got him another hat to match his eyes. 

Hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Get plenty of rest, stay hydrated...I think my son has a stomach bug  them things spread like wildfire



Thanks I will I can't quit coughing itsdumb anyways goodnight y'all I'm gone to bed


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Nope. She's got bad scar tissue from that danged 2 months of pneumonia she had when we adopted her.  She's getting winded easier and easier now. I'm starting to get worried cause it gets worse each year.
> 
> You should hear her when the pollen gets bad.
> 
> ...



i didn't get my nap in today either. Waiting on my pizza and then calling it a night. Pawn Stars is a rerun anyway.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 23, 2012)

Man, It really takes yall awhile to kill these drivel threads now-a-days don't it!

oh....Hi yall!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Tell Jaguar I got him another hat to match his eyes.
> 
> Hope he gets to feeling better soon.



Bugsy...has anyone talked you out of that 10 guage yet ?

I aint skeered of recoil neither but don't like those ugly bruises it leaves on your cheek.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 23, 2012)

jsullivan03 said:


> Man, It really takes yall awhile to kill these drivel threads now-a-days don't it!
> 
> oh....Hi yall!



Yup, they slackin!   




Evenin Yall


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, they slackin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SNOWYYYYY !!!!

Howdy Sis


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bugsy...has anyone talked you out of that 10 guage yet ?
> 
> I aint skeered of recoil neither but don't like those ugly bruises it leaves on your cheek.



10-4 on that! 10 gauge will hurt your jaw! Plus the shells are way high!

Glad your son was not hurt worse Sterlo58! I guy I went to school with got shot in the eye with a bb gun, and lost the vision in it.

Howdy folks!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2012)

Gotta go fill out another online application. Yall behave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Tell Jaguar I got him another hat to match his eyes.
> 
> Hope he gets to feeling better soon.



Will do Tbug  Maybe I can get mine back then  



whitetail hunter said:


> Thanks I will I can't quit coughing itsdumb anyways goodnight y'all I'm gone to bed



Take care bud....



jsullivan03 said:


> Man, It really takes yall awhile to kill these drivel threads now-a-days don't it!
> 
> oh....Hi yall!





SnowHunter said:


> Yup, they slackin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y'all abandoned us


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> 10-4 on that! 10 gauge will hurt your jaw! Plus the shells are way high!
> 
> Glad your son was not hurt worse Sterlo58! I guy I went to school with got shot in the eye with a bb gun, and lost the vision in it.
> 
> Howdy folks!



Evenin bro!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta go fill out another online application. Yall behave.



Good Luck, Sterlo!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm gettin the "gatherin" itch again. Must be the warmer weather..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> SNOWYYYYY !!!!
> 
> Howdy Sis


Hey Neil!  Hope Sam's doin alright!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Will do Tbug  Maybe I can get mine back then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I did, cuz I gots a job to do   And swimmin around the farm has proved to be a bit difficult  

  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gettin the "gatherin" itch again. Must be the warmer weather..


Shall we all rent houseboats?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Shall we all rent houseboats?



You MUST be kidding!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Thanks I will I can't quit coughing itsdumb anyways goodnight y'all I'm gone to bed



G'night! Hope you feel better tomorrow!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gettin the "gatherin" itch again. Must be the warmer weather..



KEEBOFEST!!!!! We really need to get on it!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all abandoned us


 Dat's right, tell'em CHief!
Fried chicken & cheesy garlic mashed taters.............. watching the radar, catch ya'll later.................


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

My boy turns 2 on Wednesday. Hard to belive. He is the best thing to ever happen to me, even though I don't see him every day. 

He and I had a great day yesterday. That boy loves the woods, critters and water like I do, and he likes to play "cook" with the pots, pans and spoons. He "cooked" potatoes, onions and garlic yesterday!

Chip off the old block for sure!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dat's right, tell'em CHief!
> Fried chicken & cheesy garlic mashed taters.............. watching the radar, catch ya'll later.................



Chicken. Taters. Big Pine Tree!!! Stat!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Chicken. Taters. Big Pine Tree!!! Stat!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



What's up Keebs?

You wanna run a chainsaw around here? I got some stuff that needs cutting down....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> KEEBOFEST!!!!! We really need to get on it!!



She's ignoring us. How RUDE!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's up Keebs?
> 
> You wanna run a chainsaw around here? I got some stuff that needs cutting down....


Nope, but I still have a tree you can cut on if ya wanna use yours....


Sugar Plum said:


> KEEBOFEST!!!!! We really need to get on it!!


It won't "quiet" be Kebofest but close *IF* it comes together......... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's ignoring us. How RUDE!!!


 Am not, I was in the cafe'! TYVM!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, but I still have a tree you can cut on if ya wanna use yours....
> 
> It won't "quiet" be Kebofest but close *IF* it comes together.........
> 
> ...



Keebofest? Will there be sugared peanuts there? I may have to pencil this day in.....

Keebofest sounds like fun and I don't even know what it is....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2012)

This preppin an cleanin fer compny is ruff werk. Imma hafta get more to drink tomorow. Its werkin so hard that I'm hittin the 7 crown


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

I think we definitely need to plan a Mid GA bash. I can list off a whole ton of goodies I want certain people to bring!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> This preppin an cleanin fer compny is ruff werk. Imma hafta get more to drink tomorow. Its werkin so hard that I'm hittin the 7 crown



You got a hot date?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm watching HBO! I'm watching HBO! 
I feel like a rich man!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You got a hot date?



Yeah I do........




The jaguar  oh an C too  Providin nuttin comes up an they is healthy enough to go by the weekend.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yeah I do........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woot woot! Sounds like a blast!!

Grrrrr- I hate greedy people. I'm trying to trade my handgun for this dude's gun and because his costs $20 more at Academy than mine does, he wants me to chip in cash or buy a few boxes of ammo.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> This preppin an cleanin fer compny is ruff werk. Imma hafta get more to drink tomorow. Its werkin so hard that I'm hittin the 7 crown



Here is a tip... Don't clean up!



Sugar Plum said:


> I think we definitely need to plan a Mid GA bash. I can list off a whole ton of goodies I want certain people to bring!!



Sounds good to me! I will bring an appetite!  And redneck caviar! That is one of my specialties!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm watching HBO! I'm watching HBO!
> I feel like a rich man!



 I don't have HBO... I am envious!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm watching HBO! I'm watching HBO!
> I feel like a rich man!





Altamaha Stalker said:


> I don't have HBO... I am envious!!!



I'm super envious....I don't have tv at all


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yeah I do........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 





Sugar Plum said:


> Woot woot! Sounds like a blast!!
> 
> Grrrrr- I hate greedy people. I'm trying to trade my handgun for this dude's gun and because his costs $20 more at Academy than mine does, he wants me to chip in cash or buy a few boxes of ammo.



Tell him you are Sugar Plum! He would give you his gun and $20!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Tell him you are Sugar Plum! He would give you his gun and $20!





I'll have to change my silly avatar over there to this nice one I got here...maybe that will help him with his decision....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm super envious....I don't have tv at all



That's no good! I could live without tv for about a week, maybe two. 

After the Super Bowl, before the Daytona 500, before Braves baseball, I could deal with it.

I do leave the tv off and listen to cd's or internet radio about once a week though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm super envious....I don't have tv at all


Well, if you didn't buy so much ammo.... 
It's only for 3 months and then the special expires.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll have to change my silly avatar over there to this nice one I got here...maybe that will help him with his decision....





You sure look like you mean business! I would just drop the gun and back away slowly.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> That's no good! I could live without tv for about a week, maybe two.
> 
> After the Super Bowl, before the Daytona 500, before Braves baseball, I could deal with it.
> 
> I do leave the tv off and listen to cd's or internet radio about once a week though.



My husband hates TV, always says there's nothing worth watching... We haven't had it for the last 3 1/2 years 




rhbama3 said:


> Well, if you didn't buy so much ammo....
> It's only for 3 months and then the special expires.



We'd have to buy a tv before we could hook anything up, otherwise, I'da done it already. I don't really care what he thinks....


Altamaha Stalker said:


> You sure look like you mean business! I would just drop the gun and back away slowly.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My husband hates TV, always says there's nothing worth watching... We haven't had it for the last 3 1/2 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but...but.... I'd miss Justified, Burn Notice, Bama foobaw games, the huntin' and killin' channels, and all the Swamp shows. Nope, couldn't do it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I think we definitely need to plan a Mid GA bash. I can list off a whole ton of goodies I want certain people to bring!!



Whoooo Hooooo....I'm wit ya on dat.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Here is a tip... Don't clean up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude I gotta. Ain a clean place that ain got deer gear on it in the place


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> but...but.... I'd miss Justified, Burn Notice, Bama foobaw games, the huntin' and killin' channels, and all the Swamp shows. Nope, couldn't do it.



Don't forget Diners Drive Ins and Dives.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> but...but.... I'd miss Justified, Burn Notice, Bama foobaw games, the huntin' and killin' channels, and all the Swamp shows. Nope, couldn't do it.



I'm coming undone at the seams about it. It's been long enough. I'm home all day with babies. I'm starting to hate the internet....plus, I think I found the end last week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> This preppin an cleanin fer compny is ruff werk. Imma hafta get more to drink tomorow. Its werkin so hard that I'm hittin the 7 crown





Hankus said:


> Yeah I do........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jus make sure batman and willy are all clean and snuggly


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My husband hates TV, always says there's nothing worth watching... We haven't had it for the last 3 1/2 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lawd...... I gotta have a tv. It is on now, but I'm not watching. High-tech background noise, I guess!!



rhbama3 said:


> but...but.... I'd miss Justified, Burn Notice, Bama foobaw games, the huntin' and killin' channels, and all the Swamp shows. Nope, couldn't do it.




Yep! I gotta watch them Dawgs and Braves and the killin and the Swamp Folks... I could live without it, but I would know what I was missing!



Sterlo58 said:


> Whoooo Hooooo....I'm wit ya on dat.



Me too! Sounds like fun to me..



Hankus said:


> Dude I gotta. Ain a clean place that ain got deer gear on it in the place



Won't be long until the turkey stuff is all over!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Don't forget Diners Drive Ins and Dives.



No doubt! I love to watch that show too! Good looking food around the country! It is cool to see how they make it too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm coming undone at the seams about it. It's been long enough. I'm home all day with babies. I'm starting to hate the internet....plus, I think I found the end last week.



I sowwy.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm coming undone at the seams about it. It's been long enough. I'm home all day with babies. I'm starting to hate the internet....plus, I think I found the end last week.



www.fancast.com.

Watch tv on the internet....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jus make sure batman and willy are all clean and snuggly



Yeah!! You can drop one o' dem off at my house on your way through


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> www.fancast.com.
> 
> Watch tv on the internet....



Dang it... I made a bad link! I didn't know fancast was gone. Dang FCC....

Sorry!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jus make sure batman and willy are all clean and snuggly





Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah!! You can drop one o' dem off at my house on your way through


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm coming undone at the seams about it. It's been long enough. I'm home all day with babies. I'm starting to hate the internet....plus, I think I found the end last week.



The end of the internet.  

Girl you do need a TV .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jus make sure batman and willy are all clean and snuggly



Snuggly yes, clean is another story 

If the sign increases we'll be goin after their relatives Sat atternoon. Details soon as I get the ground info 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Lawd...... I gotta have a tv. It is on now, but I'm not watching. High-tech background noise, I guess!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ain big on the swamp cheekuns (barely a couple thousand werth of gear at sticker price). I'm much better at fishin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah!! You can drop one o' dem off at my house on your way through



Ol Hank is drivin a hard bargain on them piglets....gonna take some imaginative negotiatin


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah!! You can drop one o' dem off at my house on your way through



Caint on account that Batman wants ta castrate Willy Ribbon soon as I let him. Somethin bout poetic justice


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol Hank is drivin a hard bargain on them piglets....gonna take some imaginative negotiatin



They ain much I got tthat ain negotiable


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Snuggly yes, clean is another story
> 
> If the sign increases we'll be goin after their relatives Sat atternoon. Details soon as I get the ground info
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2012)

Folks my eyes are gettin heavy. Yall have a good evenin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> They ain much I got tthat ain negotiable



I figgered everything was for sale...it's the price I'm concerned with


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Folks my eyes are gettin heavy. Yall have a good evenin'



TC, Sterlo....ain't gonna be far behind ya. Stared at too many pecans today


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I figgered everything was for sale...it's the price I'm concerned with



Some things cain be bought, some things is way to high an somethings can be had fer the haulin off 




Niters there sterno


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> The end of the internet.
> 
> Girl you do need a TV .



Yeah I do. 



Hankus said:


> Caint on account that Batman wants ta castrate Willy Ribbon soon as I let him. Somethin bout poetic justice



Whoa. 



Hankus said:


> They ain much I got tthat ain negotiable







Sterlo58 said:


> Folks my eyes are gettin heavy. Yall have a good evenin'



Night Night Neil! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

The price of pork seems a lil high nowadays, Hankus....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> The price of pork seems a lil high nowadays, Hankus....



To who


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2012)

Aight boys and gals....started semi-early dis moanin, and got anouthern tomorrow moanin, shuttlin the daughter around.  

Y'all have a good un


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2012)

Seed ya later C


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Aight boys and gals....started semi-early dis moanin, and got anouthern tomorrow moanin, shuttlin the daughter around.
> 
> Y'all have a good un



 Have a good one!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2012)

Guess I'mma go watch a movie I downloaded earlier...g'night y'all!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> To who



Seems like the knife weilding mama! She been trying to get some crock pot piggies for a while now....



Jeff C. said:


> Aight boys and gals....started semi-early dis moanin, and got anouthern tomorrow moanin, shuttlin the daughter around.
> 
> Y'all have a good un





Later bro!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KypTgcPSI6s

A lil culture for the masses. Derek Trucks works wonders for the unwashed.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'mma go watch a movie I downloaded earlier...g'night y'all!



G'nite, Mrs. Plum!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2012)

Well 7 an Hopsecutioners is danger ful


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2012)

Well well it is a Twosday and the fog is so thick you might have to cut it to get through it.   Have a cup of coffee and hopefully it will lift.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well well it is a Twosday and the fog is so thick you might have to cut it to get through it.   Have a cup of coffee and hopefully it will lift.



morning gobblin. I'm going to need plenty of that coffee this morning. Grandmother is having spinal fusion surgery for 2 ruptured disks in her neck. I've got to leave for the hospital here shortly. I believe it's going to be a loooong day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and KB.  After 36 attempts, I finally got rid of the "white screen" this morning.  I was beginning to believe that I was still looking through the fog that surrounded me here all day yesterday and last night.  About mid-morning yesterday, I felt like someone ran over me with a big truck and I didn't even see the license number on it.  I felt so bad with chills, dizziness, nausea, stomach aches, freezing all over, and sinus drainage etc that I went back to bed at 11:45 AM for 3 hours.  I even slept with my coat on and and two extra blankets.  I thought that I was going to have to call my Texas girlfriend to come warm me up again.  Thankfully, I feel better this morning.

I completely wore out my best knife in trying to cut through this fog during the past 24 hours, so I might need to borrow another knife from someone this morning to start all over.  Man, this stuff is still thick outside.

Now, I am looking forward to about 2-3 cups of your good coffee, Gobblin.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 24, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and KB.  After 36 attempts, I finally got rid of the "white screen" this morning.  I was beginning to believe that I was still looking through the fog that surrounded me here all day yesterday and last night.  About mid-morning yesterday, I felt like someone ran over me with a big truck and I didn't even see the license number on it.  I felt so bad with chills, dizziness, nausea, stomach aches, freezing all over, and sinus drainage etc that I went back to bed at 11:45 AM for 3 hours.  I even slept with my coat on and and two extra blankets.  I thought that I was going to have to call my Texas girlfriend to come warm me up again.  Thankfully, I feel better this morning.
> 
> I completely wore out my best knife in trying to cut through this fog during the past 24 hours, so I might need to borrow another knife from someone this morning to start all over.  Man, this stuff is still thick outside.
> 
> Now, I am looking forward to about 2-3 cups of your good coffee, Gobblin.



Morning EE. Glad to hear you're feeling better this morning. I woke up with my throat killing me  I'm hoping it's just from cleaning up my shop yesterday, maybe I breathed in too much dust or something. I really hope I'm not getting the junk that's been going around. 

And yeah, it's so foggy hear that I cant see across the road.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2012)

KB,  hope the surgery goes well.

EE, glad you feel better.  I am thinking the outside thermometer has gone off the rocker it says 95*F.   Now it has been a warm winter but not quite that warm.  

Drive safely out there this AM


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> KB,  hope the surgery goes well.
> 
> EE, glad you feel better.  I am thinking the outside thermometer has gone off the rocker it says 95*F.   Now it has been a warm winter but not quite that warm.
> 
> Drive safely out there this AM



Thanks. I hope so too 

and i hope your thermometer is off....if you suspect it to be accurate, call the fire department


----------



## Hankus (Jan 24, 2012)

Good mernin ijitocracy 


Hope surgery is sucessful Kb


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well well it is a Twosday and the fog is so thick you might have to cut it to get through it.   Have a cup of coffee and hopefully it will lift.


top of da mernin lad


Kendallbearden said:


> morning gobblin. I'm going to need plenty of that coffee this morning. Grandmother is having spinal fusion surgery for 2 ruptured disks in her neck. I've got to leave for the hospital here shortly. I believe it's going to be a loooong day.


top of da mernin to you also sir


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and KB.  After 36 attempts, I finally got rid of the "white screen" this morning.  I was beginning to believe that I was still looking through the fog that surrounded me here all day yesterday and last night.  About mid-morning yesterday, I felt like someone ran over me with a big truck and I didn't even see the license number on it.  I felt so bad with chills, dizziness, nausea, stomach aches, freezing all over, and sinus drainage etc that I went back to bed at 11:45 AM for 3 hours.  I even slept with my coat on and and two extra blankets.  I thought that I was going to have to call my Texas girlfriend to come warm me up again.  Thankfully, I feel better this morning.
> 
> I completely wore out my best knife in trying to cut through this fog during the past 24 hours, so I might need to borrow another knife from someone this morning to start all over.  Man, this stuff is still thick outside.
> 
> Now, I am looking forward to about 2-3 cups of your good coffee, Gobblin.


mernin to you as well E


Hankus said:


> Good mernin ijitocracy
> 
> Hope surgery is sucessful Kb



mernin hanhus...howyoudoin!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> top of da mernin lad
> 
> top of da mernin to you also sir
> 
> ...



Wishin I was still sleepin. Gots plenty to do today too


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Good mernin ijitocracy
> 
> 
> Hope surgery is sucessful Kb



Thanks 



blood on the ground said:


> top of da mernin lad
> 
> top of da mernin to you also sir
> 
> ...



Morning fellers


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good mornig all...just a quick Hi and Bye B4 this one bites the dust.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey KB, Hey Bob,,,boB,,,BOB,,,oh heck, you know who I mean...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 24, 2012)

986


Mornin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 24, 2012)

Its foggy out there this mornin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 24, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Its foggy out there this mornin



Have another cup of coffee.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Have another cup of coffee.



Oh, I iz  got instant cappuccino mixed in with some raw cream and its heavenly


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Its foggy out there this mornin


same here, but not too bad. The old guy a couple of houses down is trying to run his pine straw picker upper thingy behind his mower. It ain't working too well. 


Sterlo58 said:


> Have another cup of coffee.


Can i finish this one first? Double leaded /half the water is not something you chug.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2012)

time to get ready for work.
Somebody better get a new thread hotel ready....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2012)

Morning ya'll, now got to go back and catch up with my morning reading


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> same here, but not too bad. The old guy a couple of houses down is trying to run his pine straw picker upper thingy behind his mower. It ain't working too well.
> 
> Can i finish this one first? Double leaded /half the water is not something you chug.



Thats some sippin coffee 


Mornin Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats some sippin coffee
> 
> 
> Mornin Mud!



Good morning


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats some sippin coffee
> 
> 
> Mornin Mud!


 Heeellllloooo Sista!!
Mernin Folks!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heeellllloooo Sista!!
> Mernin Folks!



Mornin Sista!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mornin Keebs , Snowyy 

Mud  and Bama 

Maxed out on the straight java here.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!


Still have the ark on standby at your place?


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Keebs , Snowyy
> 
> Mud  and Bama
> 
> Maxed out on the straight java here.


 Hiya Neil!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2012)

who's gonna start da next one?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2012)

mornin folks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 24, 2012)

New thread is activated.

PARTY.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 24, 2012)

Well?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2012)

huh?


----------

